# Il tunnel Pioli.



## admin (19 Dicembre 2021)

Siamo, di nuovo, in pieno tunnel Pioli. Sei punti nelle ultime sette partite. Un allenatore davvero misteriosi. Riesce a fare filotti ma al primo passo falso entra nel tunnel e poi uscirne è un'impresa. Lo scorso anno il tunnel ci costò lo scudetto. Speriamo che quest'anno non ci costi il già misero quarto posto.


----------



## kekkopot (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Siamo, di nuovo, in pieno tunnel Pioli. Sei punti nelle ultime sette partite. Un allenatore davvero misteriosi. Riesce a fare filotti ma al primo passo falso entra nel tunnel e poi uscirne è un'impresa. Lo scorso anno il tunnel ci costò lo scudetto. Speriamo che quest'anno non ci costi il già misero quarto posto.


Quest'anno è iniziato prima. Considerando come è andata a finire la precedente stagione, il rischio di non arrivare manco in CL è altissimo...


----------



## Beppe85 (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Siamo, di nuovo, in pieno tunnel Pioli. Sei punti nelle ultime sette partite. Un allenatore davvero misteriosi. Riesce a fare filotti ma al primo passo falso entra nel tunnel e poi uscirne è un'impresa. Lo scorso anno il tunnel ci costò lo scudetto. Speriamo che quest'anno non ci costi il già misero quarto posto.


Metà squadra fuori e diamo la colpa a pioli... certo...
Aspetto i vari commenti appena torniamo alle vittorie.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Dicembre 2021)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Metà squadra fuori e diamo la colpa a pioli... certo...
> Aspetto i vari commenti appena torniamo alle vittorie.



Lo staff atletico è il suo non il mio


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Siamo, di nuovo, in pieno tunnel Pioli. Sei punti nelle ultime sette partite. Un allenatore davvero misteriosi. Riesce a fare filotti ma al primo passo falso entra nel tunnel e poi uscirne è un'impresa. Lo scorso anno il tunnel ci costò lo scudetto. Speriamo che quest'anno non ci costi il già misero quarto posto.


Quando recuperiamo i giocatori ne riparliamo del tunnel Pioli...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Dicembre 2021)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Metà squadra fuori e diamo la colpa a pioli... certo...
> Aspetto i vari commenti appena torniamo alle vittorie.



Certo,invece giustifichiamolo sempre e comunque.
Grazie a lui e il suo staff avremo sempre mezza rosa in infermeria,e dato che nessuno dei dirigenti/proprietà osa dire qualcosa,si continuerà in questo modo anche nella prossima stagione.


----------



## admin (19 Dicembre 2021)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Metà squadra fuori e diamo la colpa a pioli... certo...
> Aspetto i vari commenti appena torniamo alle vittorie.



Oh, ma leggete o no? Chi sta dando colpe? Si parla di tunnel Pioli. Che è un dato di fatto, ed una regola, nella sua carriera.


----------



## iceman. (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Siamo, di nuovo, in pieno tunnel Pioli. Sei punti nelle ultime sette partite. Un allenatore davvero misteriosi. Riesce a fare filotti ma al primo passo falso entra nel tunnel e poi uscirne è un'impresa. Lo scorso anno il tunnel ci costò lo scudetto. Speriamo che quest'anno non ci costi il già misero quarto posto.


La pensiamo uguale su tutto in linea di massima, ma Pioli che filotti avrebbe fatto esattamente? Dal pareggio con la Juve alla vittoria con la Roma,.mi sembra 6 partite, a memoria l'anno scorso sei di fila non le ha mai vinte in campionato.
Questo ne vince 2, ne pareggia una e ne perde altre 2 e poi si rinizia. 
Come detto nel suo topic, non è nessuno è mai lo diventerà.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Siamo, di nuovo, in pieno tunnel Pioli. Sei punti nelle ultime sette partite. Un allenatore davvero misteriosi. Riesce a fare filotti ma al primo passo falso entra nel tunnel e poi uscirne è un'impresa. Lo scorso anno il tunnel ci costò lo scudetto. Speriamo che quest'anno non ci costi il già misero quarto posto.



Pioli avrà pure dei limiti ma con quello che ha miracoli non può farne.


----------



## The P (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Siamo, di nuovo, in pieno tunnel Pioli. Sei punti nelle ultime sette partite. Un allenatore davvero misteriosi. Riesce a fare filotti ma al primo passo falso entra nel tunnel e poi uscirne è un'impresa. Lo scorso anno il tunnel ci costò lo scudetto. Speriamo che quest'anno non ci costi il già misero quarto posto.


Verissimo.

Il problema è che questo tunnel se lo sta scavando sempre più.
A furia di provare a fare il Guardiola non solo non abbiamo uno straccio di gioco, ma anche i calciatori in campo sembrano spaesati.

Facesse un cavolo di 4-2-3-1 e stop.


----------



## admin (19 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Quando recuperiamo i giocatori ne riparliamo del tunnel Pioli...


Ne abbiamo parlato anche l'anno scorso. E ci è costato lo scudetto.


----------



## Theochedeo (19 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Quando recuperiamo i giocatori ne riparliamo del tunnel Pioli...


Ma cosa vuoi recuperare.. ormai la stagione è andata i giocatori sono tutti fuori forma a parte tomori e forse tonali in più il leader della difesa ha praticamente finito la carriera..


----------



## sion (19 Dicembre 2021)

Ragazzi non si può sempre andare avanti con 7-8 infortuni, sempre così no, e lo staff è di Pioli, la società è muta e la qualità di quelli rimanenti è imbarazzante. L allenatore in primis dovrebbe spiegare perché non si riesce a tirare in porta


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Il giorno che cacceranno questo incompetente aprirò la miglior bottiglia che ho in casa


----------



## Gamma (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Siamo, di nuovo, in pieno tunnel Pioli. Sei punti nelle ultime sette partite. Un allenatore davvero misteriosi. Riesce a fare filotti ma al primo passo falso entra nel tunnel e poi uscirne è un'impresa. Lo scorso anno il tunnel ci costò lo scudetto. Speriamo che quest'anno non ci costi il già misero quarto posto.



Ci serve questa pausa natalizia come il pane.

A gennaio dovrebbero(pare) tornare Leao, Rebic e Calabria. Dovremmo aver guadagnato tempo per far tornare Theo e Brahim in una condizione accettabile, idem Giroud.

Allora vedremo di che pasta siamo fatti.

A giugno, con i risultati alla mano, si deciderà il futuro della squadra e di Pioli e il suo staff, parlarne adesso non ha senso, come non ha senso lodarlo quando becchiamo una serie positiva.

Vediamo di chiudere quantomeno con 3 punti ad Empoli e di restare attraccati alla parte più alta della classifica, perché non mi va proprio di rinunciare ad un finale di campionato più tranquillo in ottica CL, come abbiamo fatto lo scorso anno.


----------



## sion (19 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Quando recuperiamo i giocatori ne riparliamo del tunnel Pioli...


Ti leggo sempre e ti stimo, ma è quasi due anni che diciamo così, questo perchè abbiamo SEMPRE gente rotta. L'inter? Sempre i titolari. I risultati quali sono?


----------



## The P (19 Dicembre 2021)

Da +7 a -4.

cosa c’è da aggiungere?

mah si…

sipario.


----------



## Jino (19 Dicembre 2021)

Abbiamo un tipo di gioco dinamico, di strappi, di attacco alla profondità....basta la contemporanea assenza di Rebic e Leao per creare serie difficoltà...ora ci aggiungiamo Theo...abbiamo fuori da settimane 2/4 di difesa, questa sera 3/4....le difficoltà in un campionato ci sono sempre, ma se sei da un mese in emergenza lo diventano ancora di più...


----------



## Blu71 (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ne abbiamo parlato anche l'anno scorso. E ci è costato lo scudetto.


Lo scorso anno non è che stavamo meglio ad infortuni e Covid.


----------



## bmb (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Siamo, di nuovo, in pieno tunnel Pioli. Sei punti nelle ultime sette partite. Un allenatore davvero misteriosi. Riesce a fare filotti ma al primo passo falso entra nel tunnel e poi uscirne è un'impresa. Lo scorso anno il tunnel ci costò lo scudetto. Speriamo che quest'anno non ci costi il già misero quarto posto.


Tunnel che coincide, quest'anno come l'anno scorso, con una morìa di giocatori infinita. Stasera eravamo in campo con tre riserve in difesa e tre riserve in attacco (perché Rebic per me rimane il centravanti titolare).

Teniamoci stretto il quarto posto, tanto lo scudetto non è roba per noi.


----------



## iceman. (19 Dicembre 2021)

sion ha scritto:


> Ti leggo sempre e ti stimo, ma è quasi due anni che diciamo così, questo perchè abbiamo SEMPRE gente rotta. L'inter? Sempre i titolari. I risultati quali sono?


Consideriamo che dobbiamo giocare contro Roma e Juve e Inter nelle prime 5 del girone di ritorno.
Dobbiamo vincerle tutte , voi ci credete? Buon per voi, io non ci scommetterei manco 2 centesimi.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ne abbiamo parlato anche l'anno scorso. E ci è costato lo scudetto.


Se non recuperiamo in fretta i giocatori importanti ci costa la stagione anche quest'anno. Ma ci sono davvero troppe assenze per giudicare adesso sinceramente.

L'anno scorso che ci sia costato lo scudetto è una fantasia comunque. L'Inter ha fatto 91 punti e noi non li avremmo mai potuti fare in ogni caso.

Questa stagione vediamo. C'è ancora tempo per recuperare ma non giocando con 10 infortunati a partita chiaramente.


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Dicembre 2021)

E' vero. E' arrivato un calo brusco ma secondo me ha delle scusanti. Anche impegnandomi non riesco a vedere dove abbia sbagliato in queste partite. 

Per me il problema principale è il mercato scandaloso fatto da Maldini questa estate. 5-6 giocatori che ad oggi non hanno dato nessun apporto e che avrebbero potuto allungare la rosa regalando a Pioli qualche alternativa più credibile. Poi se vinciamo a Empoli facciamo 42 punti, tutto sommato buono


----------



## neversayconte (19 Dicembre 2021)

mai piaciuto troppo. anche perché ha moltissimi alti e bassi nel rendimento


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Siamo, di nuovo, in pieno tunnel Pioli. Sei punti nelle ultime sette partite. Un allenatore davvero misteriosi. Riesce a fare filotti ma al primo passo falso entra nel tunnel e poi uscirne è un'impresa. Lo scorso anno il tunnel ci costò lo scudetto. Speriamo che quest'anno non ci costi il già misero quarto posto.


In questo momento abbiamo perso il filo del calcio, non abbiamo solo " un difetto" ne abbiamo tanti, non è solo un problema di giocatori ma di concetti.

Facciamo un esempio semplice, possibile che su punizione non capiamo che la palla deve essere messa fra difensori e portiere? E così complicato? Ma i nostri problemi sono tanti, e quando sono tanti diventa difficile risolverli.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Dicembre 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Tunnel che coincide, quest'anno come l'anno scorso, con una morìa di giocatori infinita. Stasera eravamo in campo con tre riserve in difesa e tre riserve in attacco (perché Rebic per me rimane il centravanti titolare).
> 
> Teniamoci stretto il quarto posto, tanto lo scudetto non è roba per noi.



Esattamente, questo Milan senza i veri titolari sta facendo pure troppo.


----------



## kYMERA (19 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Quando recuperiamo i giocatori ne riparliamo del tunnel Pioli...



Si a fine campionato.


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Pioli avrà pure dei limiti ma con quello che ha miracoli non può farne.


Ma non può neanche fare schifo.


----------



## Zenos (19 Dicembre 2021)

Eh ma siamo pr,anzi sec....andatevi a nascondere conigli.


----------



## koti (19 Dicembre 2021)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> E' vero. E' arrivato un calo brusco ma secondo me ha delle scusanti. Anche impegnandomi non riesco a vedere dove abbia sbagliato in queste partite.
> 
> Per me il problema principale è il mercato scandaloso fatto da Maldini questa estate. 5-6 giocatori che ad oggi non hanno dato nessun apporto e che avrebbero potuto allungare la rosa regalando a Pioli qualche alternativa più credibile. Poi se vinciamo a Empoli facciamo 42 punti, tutto sommato buono


Concordo, basta leggere i nomi sulla carta. Una trequarti Messias, Diaz, Krunic è roba da Torino, altro che scudetto.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Se non recuperiamo in fretta i giocatori importanti ci costa la stagione anche quest'anno. Ma ci sono davvero troppe assenze per giudicare adesso sinceramente.
> 
> L'anno scorso che ci sia costato lo scudetto è una fantasia comunque. L'Inter ha fatto 91 punti e noi non li avremmo mai potuti fare in ogni caso.
> 
> Questa stagione vediamo. C'è ancora tempo per recuperare ma non giocando con 10 infortunati a partita chiaramente.



I punti finali in se non contano senza il contesto, conta il momento e lo stato mentale. Se al derby il Milan vinceva, l'inter aveva serie possibilità di andare in down , visto anche i problemi societari con gli stipendi. Noi al contrario potevamo avere ancora più entusiasmo, invece Piolo decide che Romagnoli deve marcare Lukaku, il resto è storia.

Poi non cambiava niente lo stesso, ma la stagione scorsa abbiamo buttato nel cesso un'occasione d'oro per competere seriamente, così come stiamo buttando un'altra opportunità irripetibile quest'anno.


----------



## sion (19 Dicembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Consideriamo che dobbiamo giocare contro Roma e Juve e Inter nelle prime 5 del girone di ritorno.
> Dobbiamo vincerle tutte , voi ci credete? Buon per voi, io non ci scommetterei manco 2 centesimi.


Non ci credo minimamente anche perché recupereremo qualcuno e si romperà qualcun altro e nessuno in società porrà fine a sta roba acquistando gente SERIA a gennaio. 

Cioè ce gente che pensava diaz fosse un upgrade, ed ha la 10 del milan


----------



## Nevergiveup (19 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Se non recuperiamo in fretta i giocatori importanti ci costa la stagione anche quest'anno. Ma ci sono davvero troppe assenze per giudicare adesso sinceramente.
> 
> L'anno scorso che ci sia costato lo scudetto è una fantasia comunque. L'Inter ha fatto 91 punti e noi non li avremmo mai potuti fare in ogni caso.
> 
> Questa stagione vediamo. C'è ancora tempo per recuperare ma non giocando con 10 infortunati a partita chiaramente.


Ha delle attenuanti sicuramente ma 6 punti in 7 partite è inaccettabile dai.. l’intestardirsi con certe scelte inizia ad essere fastidiosamente inspiegabile


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Dicembre 2021)

sion ha scritto:


> Ti leggo sempre e ti stimo, ma è quasi due anni che diciamo così, questo perchè abbiamo SEMPRE gente rotta. L'inter? Sempre i titolari. I risultati quali sono?


C'è stato un periodo senza infortuni e infatti abbiamo fatto 30 risultati utili.
Adesso è vero è un'ecatombe. Ma alla fine basta recuperare perlomeno Leao Rebic e Theo che per noi sono cruciali.


----------



## sion (19 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> C'è stato un periodo senza infortuni e infatti abbiamo fatto 30 risultati utili.
> Adesso è vero è un'ecatombe. Ma alla fine basta recuperare perlomeno Leao Rebic e Theo che per noi sono cruciali.


È vero, ma ci rendiamo conto che questi ci hanno raccontato che rebic si è fatto male provando un tacco? Sono due mesi che è sparito. Ma voi sentite ste robe da altre squadre? Seriamente


----------



## JoKeR (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Siamo, di nuovo, in pieno tunnel Pioli. Sei punti nelle ultime sette partite. Un allenatore davvero misteriosi. Riesce a fare filotti ma al primo passo falso entra nel tunnel e poi uscirne è un'impresa. Lo scorso anno il tunnel ci costò lo scudetto. Speriamo che quest'anno non ci costi il già misero quarto posto.


L'anno scorso era impossibile lo scudetto.
Quest'anno era possibile fare meglio.

La cosa più assurda è insistere sul modulo e su certi giocatori (ndr: Krunic).

L'unica attenuante che gli riconosco è la seguente.... alla domanda cosa serve al Milan a luglio disse: "Giocatori in grado di fare la differenza sulla trequarti, di creare superiorità numerica".
Gli hanno preso Messias fuori condizione l'ultimo giorno di mercato.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Dicembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ma non può neanche fare schifo.



Certo ma, onestamente, questa sera un pari lo meritavamo.


----------



## JoKeR (19 Dicembre 2021)

sion ha scritto:


> È vero, ma ci rendiamo conto che questi ci hanno raccontato che rebic si è fattoale provando un tacco? Sono due mesi che è sparito. Ma voi sentite ste robe da altre squadre? Seriamente


Mai sentite in una squadra professionistica. Forse all'oratorio quando il sabato pomeriggio non sai dove sono finiti gli altri amichetti che hanno tirato il pacco.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Senza il gol al 93' con l'Udinese staremmo parlando della quarta sconfitta su sei partite.
Numeri da Salernitana.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Dicembre 2021)

Sta dicendo che è stata una delle partite giocate meglio dell'anno.

Più che esonero, direi a questo punto di chiuderlo in manicomio.


----------



## iceman. (19 Dicembre 2021)

I


sion ha scritto:


> Non ci credo minimamente anche perché recupereremo qualcuno e si romperà qualcun altro e nessuno in società porrà fine a sta roba acquistando gente SERIA a gennaio.
> 
> Cioè ce gente che pensava diaz fosse un upgrade, ed ha la 10 del milan


Io ero trA quelli pensa te


----------



## sion (19 Dicembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Mai sentite in una squadra professionistica. Forse all'oratorio quando il sabato pomeriggio non sai dove sono finiti gli altri amichetti che hanno tirato il pacco.


Pazzesco, uno il tacco, uno la febbre da 15 giorni, uno una botta e manca un mese, uno un otturatore dell anca.. Ma va benissimo eh, fin quando i tifosi si fanno prendere per il culo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Dicembre 2021)

sion ha scritto:


> Pazzesco, uno il tacco, uno la febbre da 15 giorno, uno una botta e manca un mese, uno un otturatore dell anca.. Ma va benissimo eh, fin quando i tifosi si fanno prendere per il culo



Eh, ma sono tutti traumi, sfiga...


----------



## MrPeppez (19 Dicembre 2021)

Allenatore sopravvalutato e presuntuoso. Vergognoso avergli rinnovato il contratto, siamo in mano all'incompetenza più totale. Poveri noi, poi ci lamentiamo se i nostri giocatori vanno via a zero..............


----------



## mandraghe (19 Dicembre 2021)

A me preoccupa il fatto che non ha mai dimostrato di saper venir fuori da queste situazioni.

Visto il rinnovo dobbiamo sperare che i recuperi degli infortunati e magari qualche acquisto decente a Gennaio invertano la rotta. Diversamente la vedo nera.


----------



## enigmistic02 (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Siamo, di nuovo, in pieno tunnel Pioli. Sei punti nelle ultime sette partite. Un allenatore davvero misteriosi. Riesce a fare filotti ma al primo passo falso entra nel tunnel e poi uscirne è un'impresa. Lo scorso anno il tunnel ci costò lo scudetto. Speriamo che quest'anno non ci costi il già misero quarto posto.


Infermeria piena e mercato insufficiente come detto in estate. Cisi potrebbe chiedere al massimo se qualche componente dello staff non sia da licenziare in tronco, considerati gli infortuni.

Pioli ci mette del suo con scelte imbarazzanti, ma oggettivamente più di tot non può fare, a mio avviso. Se gli comprano Ballo Toure per sostituire Theo, se non gli prendono un trequartista serio, o una punta che corra, o un esterno con gol nei piedi... i miracoli non li fa nessuno.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Dicembre 2021)

Tra rinnovo ed etichetta mediatica da "quasi top" che si è fatto, allenatore che ora sarà molto difficile da scollare.

Mettiamoci l'anima in pace che resterà a lungo.


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Certo ma, onestamente, questa sera un pari lo meritavamo.


Gli ultimi 5 minuti abbiamo buttato l'anima oltre l'ostacolo, prima si vedeva una squadra con geometrie, stretta, aggressiva nel recupero palla, corta,avevano sempre il compagno vicino, contro una squadra lunga, larga, sempre in ritardo sul pressing, ma soprattutto la palla sembrava impazzita quando arrivava da noi, dovevamo toccarla sempre 2/3 volte, e questo uccide una squadra.

La partita la potevamo pareggiare come dici tu è vero, ma abbiamo dato una brutta impressione.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Dicembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Gli ultimi 5 minuti abbiamo buttato l'anima oltre l'ostacolo, prima si vedeva una squadra con geometrie, stretta, aggressiva nel recupero palla, corta,avevano sempre il compagno vicino, contro una squadra lunga, larga, sempre in ritardo sul pressing, ma soprattutto la palla sembrava impazzita quando arrivava da noi, dovevamo toccarla sempre 2/3 volte, e questo uccide una squadra.
> 
> La partita la potevamo pareggiare come dici tu è vero, ma abbiamo dato una brutta impressione.


Senza Leao Theo e Rebic ci manca qualità davanti c'è poco da fare. Soprattutto ci mancano uomini che creano superiorità numerica e fanno muovere la difesa.
Sono giocatori troppo importanti per noi adesso.
Siamo anche poco lucidi in generale, è un momentaccio, pero sul piano della qualità se togli giocatori così per tante partite diventa un casino fare risultati.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Dicembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Gli ultimi 5 minuti abbiamo buttato l'anima oltre l'ostacolo, prima si vedeva una squadra con geometrie, stretta, aggressiva nel recupero palla, corta,avevano sempre il compagno vicino, contro una squadra lunga, larga, sempre in ritardo sul pressing, ma soprattutto la palla sembrava impazzita quando arrivava da noi, dovevamo toccarla sempre 2/3 volte, e questo uccide una squadra.
> 
> La partita la potevamo pareggiare come dici tu è vero, ma abbiamo dato una brutta impressione.


Con una difesa con un solo vero titolare e senza Leao e Rebic difficile fare una buona impressione.


----------



## hiei87 (19 Dicembre 2021)

A livello tattico è un ottimo allenatore, anche se forse troppo fissato con un modulo e determinati giocatori. A livello mentale probabilmente lo è fino a un certo punto, Gli manca quello step per diventare un vincente, e occhio perchè qua non si rischia solo di non vincere, ma di sprofondare proprio.
Poi c'è la questione infortuni. Lì è difficile stabilire chi abbia la colpa, ma viene da pensare che il suo staff non sia esente, perchè la gestione è a dir poco dilettantistica, quantomeno a livello comunicativo.
Abbiamo gente che sta fuori delle settimane per una botta o per un raffreddore.


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Senza Leao Theo e Rebic ci manca qualità davanti c'è poco da fare. Soprattutto ci mancano uomini che creano superiorità numerica e fanno muovere la difesa.
> Sono giocatori troppo importanti per noi adesso.
> Siamo anche poco lucidi in generale, è un momentaccio, pero sul piano della qualità se togli giocatori così per tante partite diventa un casino fare risultati.


Si hai detto cose condivisibili, ma non ti fermare solo a quello, guarda come eravamo larghi e lunghi, e poi non c'era mai l'appoggio facile, oltre che non giocavamo mai palla pulita.

Se ritornano gli assenti sicuramente miglioreremo, ma se persistono questi errori tattici fondamentali faremo fatica sempre.

Noi per vincere abbiamo bisogno di andare a mille se andiamo a meno le partite non le vinciamo e questo è un grandissimo handicap.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Dicembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Si hai detto cose condivisibili, ma non ti fermare solo a quello, guarda come eravamo larghi e lunghi, e poi non c'era mai l'appoggio facile, oltre che non giocavamo mai palla pulita.
> 
> Se ritornano gli assenti sicuramente miglioreremo, ma se persistono questi errori tattici fondamentali faremo fatica sempre.
> 
> Noi per vincere abbiamo bisogno di andare a mille se andiamo a meno le partite non le vinciamo e questo è un grandissimo handicap.


Sicuro. Siamo poco lucidi pure se stasera abbiamo giocato meglio delle ultime partite per ritmo e distanze in campo.
Sulla pulizia della palla io credo che le assenze di Leao e Theo siano troppo importanti in questo momento perché solitamente ci appoggiamo tanto su di loro.
Aggiungo che noi per vincere dobbiamo essere anche precisi dietro perché nelle ultime partite regaliamo goal assurdi.

Resto dell'idea che recuperando giocatori importanti usciamo da questo periodo buio e noi siamo comunque squadra da lunga serie di risultati visto che ne abbiamo fatte tante con Pioli. Vediamo io nonostante tutto non ci vedo morti.


----------



## mandraghe (19 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sicuro. Siamo poco lucidi pure se stasera abbiamo giocato meglio delle ultime partite per ritmo e distanze in campo.
> Sulla pulizia della palla io credo che le assenze di Leao e Theo siano troppo importanti in questo momento perché solitamente ci appoggiamo tanto su di loro.
> Aggiungo che noi per vincere dobbiamo essere anche precisi dietro perché nelle ultime partite regaliamo goal assurdi.
> 
> Resto dell'idea che recuperando giocatori importanti usciamo da questo periodo buio e noi siamo comunque squadra da lunga serie di risultati visto che ne abbiamo fatte tante con Pioli. Vediamo io nonostante tutto non ci vedo morti.



Speriamo davvero che tu abbia ragione. Io la vedo nera nera, anche a causa della sempre più probabile seconda stella indaista. Sta roba di Limone che vince lo scudo con una società semifallita mi fa sbroccare.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Siamo, di nuovo, in pieno tunnel Pioli. Sei punti nelle ultime sette partite. Un allenatore davvero misteriosi. Riesce a fare filotti ma al primo passo falso entra nel tunnel e poi uscirne è un'impresa. Lo scorso anno il tunnel ci costò lo scudetto. Speriamo che quest'anno non ci costi il già misero quarto posto.


Lo scorso anno dopo il passo o mezzo passo falso c'era sempre la reazione. 
Qualcosa si è rotto.


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Con una difesa con un solo vero titolare e senza Leao e Rebic difficile fare una buona impressione.





Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sicuro. Siamo poco lucidi pure se stasera abbiamo giocato meglio delle ultime partite per ritmo e distanze in campo.
> Sulla pulizia della palla io credo che le assenze di Leao e Theo siano troppo importanti in questo momento perché solitamente ci appoggiamo tanto su di loro.
> Aggiungo che noi per vincere dobbiamo essere anche precisi dietro perché nelle ultime partite regaliamo goal assurdi.
> 
> Resto dell'idea che recuperando giocatori importanti usciamo da questo periodo buio e noi siamo comunque squadra da lunga serie di risultati visto che ne abbiamo fatte tante con Pioli. Vediamo io nonostante tutto non ci vedo morti.


Vedremo...intanto siamo in picchiata...


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Dicembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Speriamo davvero che tu abbia ragione. Io la vedo nera nera, anche a causa della sempre più probabile seconda stella indaista. Sta roba di Limone che vince lo scudo con una società semifallita mi fa sbroccare.


Eh si capisco. Vediamo. Anche l'Inter avrà il suo periodo buio secondo me, altrimenti c'è poco da fare. Noi bisogna recuperare i nostri e riprendere a vincere. In passato abbiamo fatto filotto di vittorie da record, segno che potenzialmente lo potremmo fare di nuovo.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Dicembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Vedremo...intanto siamo in picchiata...



O forse eravamo troppo avanti prima? Vista la nostra rosa ovviamente.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Quando recuperiamo i giocatori ne riparliamo del tunnel Pioli...


Tutti gli effettivi a disposizione li abbiamo mai avuti e quindi dubito mai li avremo .
Aggiungici che abbiamo perso pure un titolare e un leader e non so nemmeno se lo sostituiremo..


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tutti gli effettivi a disposizione li abbiamo mai avuti e quindi dubito mai li avremo .
> Aggiungici che abbiamo perso pure un titolare e un leader e non so nemmeno se lo sostituiremo..


Kjaer è una perdita enorme.
Per il resto vediamo. Io le palle non me le taglio di principio.
Nel calcio le cose cambiano molto velocemente lo sai meglio di me.

Anche il Milan di stasera con Krunic Ballo Messias, poi pure Castillejo... diventa difficile giudicare. Intanto recuperiamo quelli importante e poi vediamo se i risultati saranno questi.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Kjaer è una perdita enorme.
> Per il resto vediamo. Io le palle non me le taglio di principio.
> Nel calcio le cose cambiano molto velocemente lo sai meglio di me.


Assolutamente.
Io penso il problema sia mentale soprattutto.
Uscire dalla Champions ci ha tolto certezze.

Il sorpasso nerazzurro ha peggiorato la situazione.


----------



## rossonero71 (20 Dicembre 2021)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> O forse eravamo troppo avanti prima? Vista la nostra rosa ovviamente.


Non saprei, sicuramente stiamo sbagliando un sacco di concetti calcistici e questo può essere migliorato con i titolari ma non del tutto. Guarda come battiamo le punizioni, una cosa immonda.


----------



## Giofa (20 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Lo scorso anno dopo il passo o mezzo passo falso c'era sempre la reazione.
> Qualcosa si è rotto.


Secondo me non vivono più Ibra come leader assoluto. Lo scorso anno mi sembrava che dopo le sconfitte si compattassero dietro lo svedese, ora ho l’impressione che venga vissuto come un peso ingombrante


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Assolutamente.
> Io penso il problema sia mentale soprattutto.
> Uscire dalla Champions ci ha tolto certezze.
> 
> Il sorpasso nerazzurro ha peggiorato la situazione.


Ma anche energie. Stasera siamo andati meglio ma nelle scorse partite, vedi Sassuolo Lieverpool Udinese... eravamo proprio morti fisicamente.

L'Inter non la guardo. Stanno facendo il loro. Io penso a recuperare il Milan vero e poi vediamo. Pensiamo a chiudere sopra gli 80 e poi guardiamo quello che fanno gli altri.


----------



## Beppe85 (20 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Siamo, di nuovo, in pieno tunnel Pioli. Sei punti nelle ultime sette partite. Un allenatore davvero misteriosi. Riesce a fare filotti ma al primo passo falso entra nel tunnel e poi uscirne è un'impresa. Lo scorso anno il tunnel ci costò lo scudetto. Speriamo che quest'anno non ci costi il già misero quarto posto.


Metà squadra fuori e diamo la colpa a pioli... certo...
Aspetto i vari commenti appena torniamo alle vittorie.


Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Lo staff atletico è il suo non il mio


Theo influenza, Kjaer crociato, Leao lesione contro la Salernitana. Grazie al cielo corriamo. Chi si lamenta di sto staff di sicuro godeva con il Milan di Montella ed era contento a vederci arrivare settimi ma, pensate che bello... giocavamo quasi sempre con tutti i titolari! Peccato che camminassero in campo...


----------



## Blu71 (20 Dicembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Non saprei, sicuramente stiamo sbagliando un sacco di concetti calcistici e questo può essere migliorato con i titolari ma non del tutto. Guarda come battiamo le punizioni, una cosa immonda.


Secondo me con i titolari andrebbe molto meglio.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Dicembre 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Secondo me non vivono più Ibra come leader assoluto. Lo scorso anno mi sembrava che dopo le sconfitte si compattassero dietro lo svedese, ora ho l’impressione che venga vissuto come un peso ingombrante


Ho anche io questa sensazione. 
Ma perché è ibra per primo a non essere concentrato come lo scorso anno.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ma anche energie. Stasera siamo andati meglio ma nelle scorse partite, vedi Sassuolo Lieverpool Udinese... eravamo proprio morti fisicamente.
> 
> L'Inter non la guardo. Stanno facendo il loro. Io penso a recuperare il Milan vero e poi vediamo. Pensiamo a chiudere sopra gli 80 e poi guardiamo quello che fanno gli altri.


Tu non la guardi ma i giocatori si.
Loro sono passati e noi no e in più hanno pure confezionato il sorpasso in campionato. 
Tra infortuni e scorie negative il gruppo ha perso energia. 

Purtroppo la champions non è una gita premio o un percorso per portare soldi e punti nel ranking, è ancor prima un torneo e siamo arrivati quarti su 4..
E quando il campo decreta una bocciatura la botta la paghi.
L'ambiente agli allenamenti è più pesante e perfino l'allenatore diventa palloso e visionario.

Non è poi sempre vero che la partecipazione alla Champions serve per garantirsi certi giocatori ma, altresi, servono certi giocatori se vuoi ben figurare in Champions .


È un momento negativo. 
Passerà .
Vanno assorbite le mazzate e messi nel mirino nuovi traguardi.


----------



## Simo98 (20 Dicembre 2021)

Finché ha sempre problemi con la rosa non mi sento mai di dargli colpe, quando siamo stati al completo raramente ho visto brutte prestazioni 
Certo che ha questa caratteristica di partite a razzo e calare, è indiscutibile. Un po' il contrario di Gasperini e Conte


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Dicembre 2021)

stiamo parlando di una partita giocata contro Rahmani e Juan jesus, terzino destro Malcuit e sinistro Di Lorenzo. Centrocampo Demme e Anguissa poi entra Lobotka, attacco Lozano, Elmas, Zielinski e Petagna. 
Ma possibile che quando vinciamo è sempre merito di Pioli mentre quando perdiamo è sempre colpa dei giocatori o delle assenze? un po' di onestà intellettuale non guasterebbe. Pioli è stato mandato a scuola da Spalletti, questo è quanto. Oggi eravamo sfilacciati, mai corti, mai precisi nei passaggi, senza uno straccio di idea offensiva (qualcuno per caso ha visto movimenti corali in attacco? o qualche schema? ) mai un'innovazione nei calci da fermo, errori grossolani in difesa e nel coprire gli spazi. Ma insomma ma le partite le vedete oppure no? Abbiamo fatto pena. Le colpe di Pioli sono ENORMI, il voler continuare in maniera presuntuosa con questo 4 2 3 1 senza gli interpreti adatti, da DUE MESI a questa parte è un crimine! Se vuoi giocare con Krunic non lo metti come ala dx o come trequartista pestandogli i piedi a Diaz. La verità è che Pioli è in confusione e l'intervista post partita ne è la dimostrazione, era parecchio nervoso e stizzito. Quando le cose non girano, bisogna giocare un calcio semplice, essere compatti, e non prendere gol, questo è l'ABC del calcio. Ma noi continuiamo pure a fare i fenomeni che andremo lontano. 

P.S. al napoli mancava mezza squadra eppure hanno fatto il loro dovere, senza fare chissà cosa, ma facendo una partita seria, compatti, con idee, scambi veloci, e posizionamenti corretti. Petagna, Lozano ed Elmas.....contro questi giocavamo. Facciamo i seri.


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Dicembre 2021)

Il tunnel Pioli ok,ma all'inizio della galleria c'è chi lo ha messo lì e lo ha pure rinnovato.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tu non la guardi ma i giocatori si.
> Loro sono passati e noi no e in più hanno pure confezionato il sorpasso in campionato.
> Tra infortuni e scorie negative il gruppo ha perso energia.
> 
> ...


Eppure un anno fa proprio l'Inter ha vinto lo scudetto dopo essere arrivata quarta in Champions...
Non solo, noi siamo stati campioni d'Inverno un anno fa, eppure...
Hai ragione la champions è stata una mazzata sotto tutti gli aspetti ma mancano ancora 20 partite.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Dicembre 2021)

Appena tornano Leao, Rebic, Calabria, Theo torneremo a fare punti.

Manca mezza squadra dai!

Se poi anche Diaz e Giroud si scadaverizzano, ancora meglio.

Certo, a gennaio dimenticavo che avremo the new emergenza: Kessie e Bennacer

Giocheranno big match Tonali e Krunic/Bakayoko

Diciamo che c'è da stringere forse i denti fino a febbraio


----------



## Zenos (20 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Appena tornano Leao, Rebic, Calabria, Theo torneremo a fare punti.
> 
> Manca mezza squadra dai!
> 
> ...


Quando tornerà quell'invertebrato di kezzi?


----------



## rossonero71 (20 Dicembre 2021)

Non possiamo sempre dare la colpa agli assenti, è riduttivo, e si rischia grosso anche quando rientreranno i titolari.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Dicembre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Quando tornerà quell'invertebrato di kezzi?


Se non ci sei con la testa, non farai mai la differenza.

Uno come Kessie se non da tutto è uno normale.


----------



## sunburn (20 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Se non recuperiamo in fretta i giocatori importanti ci costa la stagione anche quest'anno. Ma ci sono davvero troppe assenze per giudicare adesso sinceramente.
> 
> L'anno scorso che ci sia costato lo scudetto è una fantasia comunque. L'Inter ha fatto 91 punti e noi non li avremmo mai potuti fare in ogni caso.
> 
> Questa stagione vediamo. C'è ancora tempo per recuperare ma non giocando con 10 infortunati a partita chiaramente.


Concordo. Solo una precisazione: “questa stagione vediamo” non esiste in chiave scudetto. Al 99% la quota scudetto sarà almeno come quella dell’anno scorso. Abbondantemente fuori portata per noi. Poi chiaro, anche io da tifoso la speranziella ce l’ho, però non me la prendo se una squadra da lotta per il quarto posto fa una stagione da lotta per il quarto posto.
Col recupero degli infortunati, possiamo al massimo avere una qualificazione in CL tranquilla. I 90 e passa punti sono irrealistici.


----------



## Zenos (20 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se non ci sei con la testa, non farai mai la differenza.
> 
> Uno come Kessie se non da tutto è uno normale.


Se non da nulla come ieri Giochi in 10.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Dicembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Concordo. Solo una precisazione: “questa stagione vediamo” non esiste in chiave scudetto. Al 99% la quota scudetto sarà almeno come quella dell’anno scorso. Abbondantemente fuori portata per noi. Poi chiaro, anche io da tifoso la speranziella ce l’ho, però non me la prendo se una squadra da lotta per il quarto posto fa una stagione da lotta per il quarto posto.
> Col recupero degli infortunati, possiamo al massimo avere una qualificazione in CL tranquilla. I 90 e passa punti sono irrealistici.


Si il principio concordo sia codesto.
Se l'Inter fa di nuovo 90 punti non ce n'è per nessuno. Ma per me non li farà quest'anno.

Resto dell'idea che lo scudetto in questa stagione si gioca tra gli 80 e gli 85 punti per cui è ancora tutto da giocare.

Poi ripeto se loro fanno 90 punti c'è poco da piangere. Non è roba per noi in questo momento una stagione del genere e lo sappiamo fin dall'inizio.

Ragionando in modo piu lucido, vediamo cosa facciamo ad Empoli adesso che siamo ancora rimaneggiati. Se chiudiamo a 42 punti (speriamo) si tratta di un solo punto in meno della passata stagione.
Nel ritorno un anno fa abbiamo poi fatto "solo" 37 punti... per me se recuperiamo i giocatori chiave, senza coppe di mezzo, possiamo bissare il girone di andata e fare di nuovo sopra i 40 punti, che significherebbe per il discorso fatto sopra lottare per lo scudetto.

Io la vedo ancora cosi nonostante il periodo buio che stiamo attraversando.

Riguardo l'Inter, adesso gira tutto bene. Super forma, avversari scarsi, zero infortuni... vediamo... la ruota gira di solito prima o poi... le squadre da scudetto si misurano quando va tutto storto e per come reagiscono alle difficoltà.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Siamo, di nuovo, in pieno tunnel Pioli. Sei punti nelle ultime sette partite. Un allenatore davvero misteriosi. Riesce a fare filotti ma al primo passo falso entra nel tunnel e poi uscirne è un'impresa. Lo scorso anno il tunnel ci costò lo scudetto. Speriamo che quest'anno non ci costi il già misero quarto posto.


Quest'anno giochiamo per il terzo posto temo.. Mi ero illuso ma tra infortuni e limiti tecnici sembra davvero che non ne abbiamo per stare davanti


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Eppure un anno fa proprio l'Inter ha vinto lo scudetto dopo essere arrivata quarta in Champions...
> Non solo, noi siamo stati campioni d'Inverno un anno fa, eppure...
> Hai ragione la champions è stata una mazzata sotto tutti gli aspetti ma mancano ancora 20 partite.


Infatti se hai un pò di memoria storica lo scorso anno non mi capacitavo di come stampa e addetti ai lavori potessero riservare all'inter solo coccole e carezze dopo essere arrivati quarti su 4 nel girone.
L'inter non ha minimamente pagato lo scotto della bocciatura in europa , merito della società , del gruppo giocatori e dell'allenatore, presumo, abilissimi a lasciarsi tutto alle spalle e focalizzare il grande obiettivo ma merito anche di un ambiente che nei loro confronti è storicamente protettivo.

Del resto quest'anno vanno in giro con una proprietà tecnicamente fallita e dei conti da tribunale... eppure report fa lo scuuuuppp sul caro-bollette milan nei confronti di tale albertazzi.

Vedi caro amico, avere una società forte e ambiziosa non vuol dire solo tirare fuori i soldi, vuol dire anche , tramite la presenza, tutelare immagine e brand.

La nostra proprietà è una sorta di papà gambalunga : si dice che esista, qualcuno l'ha vista, qualcuno ne ha confuso l'ombra con la figura.
E intanto i lotito e gli adl si organizzano il campionato e lo truccano a comodo.


----------



## iceman. (20 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Eppure un anno fa proprio l'Inter ha vinto lo scudetto dopo essere arrivata quarta in Champions...
> Non solo, noi siamo stati campioni d'Inverno un anno fa, eppure...
> Hai ragione la champions è stata una mazzata sotto tutti gli aspetti ma mancano ancora 20 partite.


4 punti a quest'inter con il calendario che abbiamo non li recuperi mai.
Al 99,99 % quando affronteranno il Liverpool avranno un vantaggio tale da poter fare ampio turnover in campionato, anzi forse neanche lo fanno visto che da loro giocano sempre gli stessi.


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> stiamo parlando di una partita giocata contro Rahmani e Juan jesus, terzino destro Malcuit e sinistro Di Lorenzo. Centrocampo Demme e Anguissa poi entra Lobotka, attacco Lozano, Elmas, Zielinski e Petagna.
> Ma possibile che quando vinciamo è sempre merito di Pioli mentre quando perdiamo è sempre colpa dei giocatori o delle assenze? un po' di onestà intellettuale non guasterebbe. Pioli è stato mandato a scuola da Spalletti, questo è quanto. Oggi eravamo sfilacciati, mai corti, mai precisi nei passaggi, senza uno straccio di idea offensiva (qualcuno per caso ha visto movimenti corali in attacco? o qualche schema? ) mai un'innovazione nei calci da fermo, errori grossolani in difesa e nel coprire gli spazi. Ma insomma ma le partite le vedete oppure no? Abbiamo fatto pena. Le colpe di Pioli sono ENORMI, il voler continuare in maniera presuntuosa con questo 4 2 3 1 senza gli interpreti adatti, da DUE MESI a questa parte è un crimine! Se vuoi giocare con Krunic non lo metti come ala dx o come trequartista pestandogli i piedi a Diaz. La verità è che Pioli è in confusione e l'intervista post partita ne è la dimostrazione, era parecchio nervoso e stizzito. Quando le cose non girano, bisogna giocare un calcio semplice, essere compatti, e non prendere gol, questo è l'ABC del calcio. Ma noi continuiamo pure a fare i fenomeni che andremo lontano.
> 
> P.S. al napoli mancava mezza squadra eppure hanno fatto il loro dovere, senza fare chissà cosa, ma facendo una partita seria, compatti, con idee, scambi veloci, e posizionamenti corretti. Petagna, Lozano ed Elmas.....contro questi giocavamo. Facciamo i seri.



Beh, non so se ti ricordi i tanti squadristi di Montella (ma Pioli molto superiore a Montella, ovviamente). Guai a dire qualcosa. Appena andato via, sono diventati i peggiori hater.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Infatti se hai un pò di memoria storica lo scorso anno non mi capacitavo di come stampa e addetti ai lavori potessero riservare all'inter solo coccole e carezze dopo essere arrivati quarti su 4 nel girone.
> L'inter non ha minimamente pagato lo scotto della bocciatura in europa , merito della società , del gruppo giocatori e dell'allenatore, presumo, abilissimi a lasciarsi tutto alle spalle e focalizzare il grande obiettivo ma merito anche di un ambiente che nei loro confronti è storicamente protettivo.
> 
> Del resto quest'anno vanno in giro con una proprietà tecnicamente fallita e dei conti da tribunale... eppure report fa lo scuuuuppp sul caro-bollette milan nei confronti di tale albertazzi.
> ...


Onestamente credo che l'Inda l'anno scorso abbia vinto semplicemente perchè piu forte di tutti.
Hanno fatto un girone di ritorno strepitoso da 50 punti. Bisogna semplicemente ammettere che in campo sono stati di gran lunga i migliori. Avevano campioni come Hakimi Eriksen e Lukaku, tre top davvero, un allenatore come Conte che è uno schiacciasassi. Poi fuori dal campo sono uno schifo da diverso tempo, cosa che rende le loro vittorie vomitevoli e criticabili. Accumulano debiti laddove gli altri fanno sacrifici, alterando di fatto i valori reali in campo.

Questa stagione finora stiamo andando complessivamente bene. Abbiamo ancora la possibilità di superare i 40 punti, che con il girone di ferro di Champions e i mille infortuni a me sembra ancora un'impresa. Poi nel ritorno vedremo. Vedremo se e quando noi recupereremo i giocatori chiave, vedremo se e quando l'Inda incontrerà i problemi e come li supererà senza Conte e i campioni citati sopra... vedremo. Per me la stagione è tutta da giocare ancora per noi.

Chiaramente se andiamo a picco come un anno fa varranno un certo tipo di critiche, altrimenti vedrai che i discorsi nel forum cambieranno velocemente perchè il calcio è cosi.


----------



## iceman. (20 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Onestamente credo che l'Inda l'anno scorso abbia vinto semplicemente perchè piu forte di tutti.
> Hanno fatto un girone di ritorno strepitoso da 50 punti. Bisogna semplicemente ammettere che in campo sono stati di gran lunga i migliori. Avevano campioni come Hakimi Eriksen e Lukaku, tre top davvero, un allenatore come Conte che è uno schiacciasassi. Poi fuori dal campo sono uno schifo da diverso tempo, cosa che rende le loro vittorie vomitevoli e criticabili. Accumulano debiti laddove gli altri fanno sacrifici, alterando di fatto i valori reali in campo.
> 
> Questa stagione finora stiamo andando complessivamente bene. Abbiamo ancora la possibilità di superare i 40 punti, che con il girone di ferro di Champions e i mille infortuni a me sembra ancora un'impresa. Poi nel ritorno vedremo. Vedremo se e quando noi recupereremo i giocatori chiave, vedremo se e quando l'Inda incontrerà i problemi e come li supererà senza Conte e i campioni citati sopra... vedremo. Per me la stagione è tutta da giocare ancora per noi.


Sta squadra pecca di mentalità vincente, nell'11 base non c'è nessuno che ha vinto nulla in carriera tranne Florenzi e Giroud che oltre ad essere sostituti sono dei rottami.
Ibra è finito in tutti i sensi; l'aveva il Maldini giocatore, il dirigente non sembra proprio.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Dicembre 2021)

Con Pioli non vinceremo mai niente, non è allenatore da squadra che vuole vincere. Poi sto vizio di mettere centrocampisti centrali sull'esterno non se lo toglie, non ne posso più di Krunic ala sinistra. Basta!


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Onestamente credo che l'Inda l'anno scorso abbia vinto semplicemente perchè piu forte di tutti.
> Hanno fatto un girone di ritorno strepitoso da 50 punti. Bisogna semplicemente ammettere che in campo sono stati di gran lunga i migliori. Avevano campioni come Hakimi Eriksen e Lukaku, tre top davvero, un allenatore come Conte che è uno schiacciasassi. Poi fuori dal campo sono uno schifo da diverso tempo, cosa che rende le loro vittorie vomitevoli e criticabili. Accumulano debiti laddove gli altri fanno sacrifici, alterando di fatto i valori reali in campo.
> 
> Questa stagione finora stiamo andando complessivamente bene. Abbiamo ancora la possibilità di superare i 40 punti, che con il girone di ferro di Champions e i mille infortuni a me sembra ancora un'impresa. Poi nel ritorno vedremo. Vedremo se e quando noi recupereremo i giocatori chiave, vedremo se e quando l'Inda incontrerà i problemi e come li supererà senza Conte e i campioni citati sopra... vedremo. Per me la stagione è tutta da giocare ancora per noi.


Ma il problema è proprio che l'inter sta andando bene quando non dovrebbe nemmeno partecipare.
Un giorno supereranno i problemi ma i trofei li stanno portando a casa comunque.

L'inter è forte e gioca pure meglio dello scorso anno.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma il problema è proprio che l'inter sta andando bene quando non dovrebbe nemmeno partecipare.
> Un giorno supereranno i problemi ma i trofei li stanno portando a casa comunque.
> 
> L'inter è forte e gioca pure meglio dello scorso anno.


Vediamo. Io questo clima da apocalisse ancora non riesco ad averlo sinceramente.

Magari rivincono loro, ma siamo ancora alla fine dell'andata e c'è tempo per deprimersi. Quando eravamo esimi lo capivo, adesso che siamo comunque a 4 punti (nonostante tutto) aspetto a spararmi.

Loro sono molto piu scarsi dell'anno scorso e prima o poi questa cosa verrà fuori. Quando parliamo dei nostri risultati buoni di dice che non valgono i "segmentini" mentre mi pare che per gli altri lo stesso discorso non lo facciamo mai.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vediamo. Io questo clima da apocalisse ancora non riesco ad averlo sinceramente.
> 
> Magari rivincono loro, ma siamo ancora alla fine dell'andata e c'è tempo per deprimersi. Quando eravamo esimi lo capivo, adesso che siamo comunque a 4 punti (nonostante tutto) aspetto a spararmi.


Nessuno si spara ma ci sono da settimane tutte le avvisaglie di una crisi.
Se poi la crisi sia più tecnica, fisica , emotiva io non lo so ma se c'era una cosa in cui lo scorso anno il milan stupiva era che dopo un ceffone reagiva sempre, fai un po di mente locale.
Ora invece da settimane stiamo incassando sberle inermi.


----------



## DavMilan (20 Dicembre 2021)

Comunque anche quando a Gennaio recupereremo i vari Lea,Rebic,Theo ci saranno Kessie,Bennacer in coppa d'africa. Ovviamente quando torneranno loro si spaccherà qualcun altro.

La rosa al completo non la avremo mai!


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Nessuno si spara ma ci sono da settimane tutte le avvisaglie di una crisi.
> Se poi la crisi sia più tecnica, fisica , emotiva io non lo so ma se c'era una cosa in cui lo scorso anno il milan stupiva era che dopo un ceffone reagiva sempre, fai un po di mente locale.
> Ora invece da settimane stiamo incassando sberle inermi.


Sicuro? La passata stagione a questo punto in 9 partite abbiamo fatto 12 punti, su 27.
Ci siamo ripresi per un momento per poi prendere le due imbarcate con Sassuolo e Lazio.
Non è la prima volta che attraversiamo un momento come questo.

La speranza è che recuperando uomini e giocando una volta a settimana infiliamo uno dei nostri tipici filotti di vittorie come abbiamo fatto post covid e all'inizio di questa stagione. Vedremo, che dire...


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sicuro? La passata stagione a questo punto in 9 partite abbiamo fatto 12 punti, su 27.
> Ci siamo ripresi per un momento per poi prendere le due imbarcate con Sassuolo e Lazio.
> Non è la prima volta che attraversiamo un momento come questo.
> 
> La speranza è che recuperando uomini e giocando una volta a settimana infiliamo uno dei nostri tipici filotti di vittorie come abbiamo fatto post covid e all'inizio di questa stagione. Vedremo, che dire...


Ma con sassuolo e lazio non abbiamo perso al ritorno?
All'andata ricordo che dopo un mezzo passo falso la squadra reagiva con prestazioni di cuore , gruppo, anima.
Ricordo ad esempio le vittorie di verona , sassuolo e lazio in casa nelle quali tutti ci davano per morti.

Questo milan oggi, lo dico da settimane, si è evoluto ma porta troppi uomini sulla linea della palla.
Andrebbe ogni tanto giocata una partita di testa. Non ci riesce più.


----------



## Miro (20 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Siamo, di nuovo, in pieno tunnel Pioli. Sei punti nelle ultime sette partite. Un allenatore davvero misteriosi. Riesce a fare filotti ma al primo passo falso entra nel tunnel e poi uscirne è un'impresa. Lo scorso anno il tunnel ci costò lo scudetto. Speriamo che quest'anno non ci costi il già misero quarto posto.


Pioli dovrebbe (doveva?) essere quello che Spalletti è stato per l'Inter: un normalizzatore che ti fa portare stabilmente la squadra in Champions, ma che una volta conseguito l'obiettivo va rimpiazzato con un allenatore vincente. Questo è quello che farebbe una società ambiziosa, ma noi a capo abbiamo i rabbini...


----------



## -Lionard- (20 Dicembre 2021)

Pioli ha dei limiti e sono il primo a dire che nelle ultime partite è andato in confusione totale con scelte che fatico a comprendere ma ci metterei la firma se fosse solo lui il problema del Milan attuale. Basterebbe sostituirlo e diventeremmo una squadra schiacciassi ma sappiamo benissimo che non è così. Si può contestare la singola scelta o l'impostazione tattica della squadra ma al di là della singola partita i limiti verrebbero comunque fuori. Del resto Sarri, Spalletti o Mourinho acclamati come potenziali salvatori della patria non mi pare stiano facendo miracoli con rose anch'esse limitate. Se poi si vuole il big, l'allenatore top che fa la differenza, beh armatevi di pazienza perchè anche se Pioli venisse esonerato a fine anno, state tranquilli e sereni che non arriverebbe Klopp.

Poi vedo che ora sono sotto accusa tutti: Pioli, dirigenza e società. E anche lo staff medico ed atletico (si salvano i magazzinieri ma sono sotto osservazione). E' quantomeno improbabile però che sia colpa di tutti, no? Mi sembra che la maggioranza degli utenti abbia dato un voto negativo all'ultimo mercato e che pochissimi credessero allo scudetto la scorsa estate. Io ripartirei da qui.

I veri temi sono gli infortuni che oggettivamente stanno devastando la nostra stagione e su cui è DOVEROSO interrogarsi e uno dei mercati peggiori degli ultimi anni, roba da chiedere scusa a Mirabelli. Non è accettabile avere come riserve giocatori finiti come Florenzi e Bakayoko e giocatori a malapena di categoria come Ballo Toure. Era stato chiesto un esterno destro in grado di creare la superiorità numerica ed è arrivato un onesto mesteriante (Messias), Calhanoglu, a torto o ragione al centro del gioco di Pioli, è stato sostituito da Diaz e un primavera (Daniel Maldini) mentre la questione Kessie è stata lasciata tutto in capo all'allenatore che si ritrova un giocatore palesemente fuori dal contesto di squadra la cui alternativa è Bakayoko. Se a gennaio dovesse arrivare solo il sostituto di Kjaer, e anche qui bisognerebbe capire CHI arriverà, faticherei molto a criticare Pioli per un eventuale girone di ritorno disastroso. Se la proprietà antepone il rispetto di certi limiti di budget al miglioramento tecnico della squadra c'è poco da fare con Pioli o senza Pioli.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Dicembre 2021)

Tranquilli,basterà uscire dalla champions e non giocare l'inutile europa league per fare lo stesso percorso dell'inter dell'anno scorso,concentrandoci a giocare e vincere solamente il campionato [cit.]


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma con sassuolo e lazio non abbiamo perso al ritorno?
> All'andata ricordo che dopo un mezzo passo falso la squadra reagiva con prestazioni di cuore , gruppo, anima.
> Ricordo ad esempio le vittorie di verona , sassuolo e lazio in casa nelle quali tutti ci davano per morti.
> 
> ...


Si appunto mi riferivo a quello. Nel girone di andata abbiamo stra perso l'ultima in casa con l'Atalanta, per il resto non abbiamo avuto grossi alti e bassi.

Il problema è stato il girone di ritorno dove invece abbiamo avuto il cammino che dicevo. Mai costanti. Periodo buio di 9 partite, poi ripresa e poi le due batoste. Alla fine la stagione ce la siamo giocata in quel periodo, lungo, del girone di ritorno.

Per me nonostante adesso vediamo tutto nero, e ci sta, questa stagione possiamo fare molto meglio e avere piu continuità, sempre che recuperiamo gli uomini chiave chiaramente e non sacrifichiamo ogni partita giocatori all'ecatombe degli infortunati.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (20 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Siamo, di nuovo, in pieno tunnel Pioli. Sei punti nelle ultime sette partite. Un allenatore davvero misteriosi. Riesce a fare filotti ma al primo passo falso entra nel tunnel e poi uscirne è un'impresa. Lo scorso anno il tunnel ci costò lo scudetto. Speriamo che quest'anno non ci costi il già misero quarto posto.



è indubbio che vi siano momenti con cali di forma pesanti da parte della squadra. E' vero che mancano 5 titolari su 10 giocatori di movimento, ma oramai questa situazione è cronica e non può più essere considerata sfortuna. Detto ciò abbiamo fatto alla 18esima giornata 39 punti, con una gara abbordabile rimanente, in linea con le migliori aspettative di inizio anno. Almeno le mie aspettative. La squadra è circa quella dell'anno scorso, un paio di elementi in più e un Tomori da inizio anno, ma non abbastanza per spostare l'asticella. A gennaio bisognerà intervenire, oltre a un centrale servirà un trequartista.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si appunto mi riferivo a quello. Nel girone di andata abbiamo stra perso l'ultima in casa con l'Atalanta, per il resto non abbiamo avuto grossi alti e bassi.
> 
> Il problema è stato il girone di ritorno dove invece abbiamo avuto il cammino che dicevo. Mai costanti. Periodo buio di 9 partite, poi ripresa e poi le due batoste. Alla fine la stagione ce la siamo giocata in quel periodo, lungo, del girone di ritorno.
> 
> Per me nonostante adesso vediamo tutto nero, e ci sta, questa stagione possiamo fare molto meglio e avere piu continuità, sempre che recuperiamo gli uomini chiave chiaramente e non sacrifichiamo ogni partita giocatori all'ecatombe degli infortunati.


Il tifoso nei periodi neri è normale che faccia analisi a 360 gradi.
Non è questione di essere negativi o positivi ma di analizzare la quotidianità.

Oggi la nostra storia dice che stiamo avendo troppi infortuni per poter ambire di stare ai vertici, dice poi che abbiamo lacune in rosa e che alcuni tra i nostri sono inadeguati.

L'emergenza ha scopeto le magagne.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Per me nonostante adesso vediamo tutto nero, e ci sta, questa stagione possiamo fare molto meglio e avere piu continuità, sempre che recuperiamo gli uomini chiave chiaramente e non sacrifichiamo ogni partita giocatori all'ecatombe degli infortunati.



Lineker,oh,finalmente vedi un pò di nubi anche tu.
Fino all'altro ieri era quasi tutto rosa e fiori per alcuni di voi


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il tifoso nei periodi neri è normale che faccia analisi a 360 gradi.
> Non è questione di essere negativi o positivi ma di analizzare la quotidianità.
> 
> Oggi la nostra storia dice che stiamo avendo troppi infortuni per poter ambire di stare ai vertici, dice poi che abbiamo lacune in rosa e che alcuni tra i nostri sono inadeguati.
> ...


Pero questo vale per tutti.

Dai 7 o 8 infortunati a partita all'Inda e vediamo che corazzata hanno loro.

Ma ti diro di piu: guarda la stagione scorsa del Liverpool, falcidiato da infortuni importanti, e confrontala con questa. Nessuna squadra si salva.

Se questa storia degli infortuni non trova una fine e continuiamo cosi anche nel girone di ritorno, la stagione è compromessa. Ma non sappiamo come andrà. Io credo che essere comunque a galla e in corsa nonostante tutto sia in realtà un segnale positivo. Se recuperiamo i giocatori chiave la stagione prenderà un'altra piega, io lo penso ancora.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Lineker,oh,finalmente vedi un pò di nubi anche tu.
> Fino all'altro ieri era quasi tutto rosa e fiori per alcuni di voi


Questo è normale. Quando attraversi la fase critica della stagione e i risultati sono negativi si vedono le nubi. Poi bisogna vedere nel lungo periodo come andranno le cose perchè restano ben 20 partite da giocare, 60 punti in palio, e nonostante tutto l'Inda degli Indistruttibili ha 4 punti piu di noi, non 20.

Il punto non è vedere le nubi, cosa normale, è vedere SEMPRE SOLO NUBI che non condivido, per come la penso io.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Pero questo vale per tutti.
> 
> Dai 7 o 8 infortunati a partita all'Inda e vediamo che corazzata hanno loro.
> 
> ...


La questione infortunati andrebbe analizzata a fondo.
E già che ci siamo parliamo anche della alternative ai titolari perchè, evidentemente, c'è qualcosa che non va.

Da due anni andiamo asserendo che l'inter nelle nostre condizioni non farebbe meglio ma loro nella nostra situazione non ci sono mai.
Perchè?
Hanno atleti fisicamente più idonei? Hanno uno staff medico/sanitario e che cura la preparazione migliori?
Hanno riserve che si avvicinano al livello dei titolari?

Se va avanti cosi non c'è storia.


----------



## rossonero71 (20 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si il principio concordo sia codesto.
> Se l'Inter fa di nuovo 90 punti non ce n'è per nessuno. Ma per me non li farà quest'anno.
> 
> Resto dell'idea che lo scudetto in questa stagione si gioca tra gli 80 e gli 85 punti per cui è ancora tutto da giocare.
> ...


Ma guarda che non è matematico che una squadra in testa abbia per forza un calo.

Se succede costantemente a noi non significa che deve succedere anche agli altri.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La questione infortunati andrebbe analizzata a fondo.
> E già che ci siamo parliamo anche della alternative ai titolari perchè, evidentemente, c'è qualcosa che non va.
> 
> Da due anni andiamo asserendo che l'inter nelle nostre condizioni non farebbe meglio ma loro nella nostra situazione non ci sono mai.
> ...


Bella domanda. Penso che non ci sia una risposta in verità. Almeno, che sia roba da specialisti professionisti non certo da tifosi.
Il calcio è fatto anche di periodi e momenti e le cose cambiano in fretta.

Magari alla prossima il Lautaro cade male e si rompe il crociato. Il dio del calcio è cieco e imprevedibile.

Io ricordo l'Inda di Spalletti che qualche anno fa fece un girone di andata super da vera schiacciasassi, nel girone di ritorno infilarono in una spirale di sfiga che li fece affondare in due mesi e quasi perdere il quarto posto, che presero per i capelli negli ultimi minuti dell'ultima partita contro l'Empoli.

Noto in generale sul forum la tendenza a vedere la stagione del Milan sempre come un calvario mentre le altre sembrano sempre invincibili, quando in realtà tutte hanno i loro alti e bassi nell'arco di una stagione.


----------



## Davidoff (20 Dicembre 2021)

Per me le cose continueranno in modo simile all'attuale fino a fine stagione, ormai sono due anni che subìamo sta piaga degli infortuni, non è un periodo, è una certezza con questi giocatori, questo staff e questo tipo di gioco. Le alternative sono pessime, tutta gente scarsa o bollita, in attacco siamo sterili (quanti c***o di anni dovrò aspettare ancora per vedere di nuovo un attaccante forte e giovane al Milan?) e molti giovani non hanno mentalità vincente ed esperienza. 
Se la linea resta questa e non si fa quello scatto ulteriore sul mercato per anni saremo al massimo come la Roma di Pallotta, squadra da piazzamento ma che le vittorie le vedrà col binocolo.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Dicembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che non è matematico che una squadra in testa abbia per forza un calo.
> 
> Se succede costantemente a noi non significa che deve succedere anche agli altri.


Ma su questo non possiamo farci niente.
Se l'Inda fa 90 punti che possiamo dire? Mica è colpa di Pioli eh?

Noi pensiamo a fare il nostro, il meglio che possiamo fare, che per me è tra 80 e 85 punti. Se poi l'Inda ne fa di piu bravi loro, che possiamo farci?

Per me a certi punteggi ci arriva Conte, perchè spreme tutti fino all'ultimo. Ma su questa Inda ho molti dubbi. Li aspetto nel momento di difficoltà. Pure la Lazio di Inzaghi l'abbiamo vista arrestarsi di colpo piu di una volta. Magari resta solo un'illusione, ma in base a quello che dici tu è vero che non è matematico che abbiano un calo come pero non lo è neanche che NON ce l'abbiano!


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bella domanda. Penso che non ci sia una risposta in verità. Almeno, che sia roba da specialisti professionisti non certo da tifosi.
> Il calcio è fatto anche di periodi e momenti e le cose cambiano in fretta.
> 
> Magari alla prossima il Lautaro cade male e si rompe il crociato. Il dio del calcio è cieco e imprevedibile.
> ...


Era un'altra inter.
Spalletti mise il primo mattoncino nella ricostruzione nerazzurra e lo fece con due partecipazioni alla champions consecutive.

Ieri abbiamo giocato con 3 assenze su 4 in difesa : ballo direi che non può essere il vice theo, florenzi , pur giocando una partita dignitosa, si sta dimostrando un giocatore quasi logoro, romagnoli è la nostra palla al piede.
L'inter al primo mezzo infortunio butta nella mischia gente che la prestazione la offre.

Senza citare sempre la sfiga o la salute approssamtiva.
E' un delitto dire che ballo forse è stata una mossa sbagliata?
E gli errori si sommano e li paghi.

E occhio a giroud...


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Era un'altra inter.
> Spalletti mise il primo mattoncino nella ricostruzione nerazzurra e lo fece con due partecipazioni alla champions consecutive.
> 
> Ieri abbiamo giocato con 3 assenze su 4 in difesa : ballo direi che non può essere il vice theo, florenzi , pur giocando una partita dignitosa, si sta dimostrando un giocatore quasi logoro, romagnoli è la nostra palla al piede.
> ...


Eppure ieri il Napoli ci ha segnato su angolo, poi non si sono piu visti. Nonostante tutto io questa difesa disastrata ieri non l'ho vista, anzi, abbiamo giocato molto meglio di altre partite.

Florenzi ha giocato bene secondo me dando molto equilibrio, cosa non scontata perchè il Napoli tra Lozano Elmas e Zielinski in ripartenza erano pericolosi. Ieri non ho visto le imbarcate che mi fanno imbufalire.

Per me ieri abbiamo giocato male in rifinitura mentre abbiamo tenuto bene il campo.

Sul resto vedremo. Ballo non vale Theo come Gagliardini non vale Barella. Ci sono uomini chiave in ogni rosa che fai fatica a sostituire. Ieri avevamo fuori Theo Leao e Rebic: assenze troppo importanti secondo me, sono tre giocatori chiave per noi.

Nell'Inda ora come ora Calhangolu sembra De Bruyne e Dzeko Van Basten. Gli vanno tutte giuste, sembrano rinati dopo anni e anni in cui hanno deluso. Non so, magari il loro livello è questo, sono campioni sottovalutati... oppure attraversano un periodo di grazia che prima o poi si fermerà. Non lo sappiamo, vedremo.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Eppure ieri il Napoli ci ha segnato su angolo, poi non si sono piu visti. Nonostante tutto io questa difesa disastrata ieri non l'ho vista, anzi, abbiamo giocato molto meglio di altre partite.
> 
> Florenzi ha giocato bene secondo me dando molto equilibrio, cosa non scontata perchè il Napoli tra Lozano Elmas e Zielinski in ripartenza erano pericolosi. Ieri non ho visto le imbarcate che mi fanno imbufalire.
> 
> ...


Non devi valutare ballo solo nella pura fase difensiva ma anche quando fa fatica ad orientare un controllo con l'interno per prendere campo palla al piede o quando deve trovare una linea di passaggio buona in uscita.
Obiettivamente è impresentabile.
Ballo non va bene in A, altro che come vice theo.

Ho ancora negli occhi quando lozano l'ha tagliato fuori centralmente con un controllo di petto.
Brividi. Roba da terza categoria.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non devi valutare ballo solo nella pura fase difensiva ma anche quando fa fatica ad orientare un controllo con l'interno per prendere campo palla al piede o quando deve trovare una linea di passaggio buona in uscita.
> Obiettivamente è impresentabile.
> Ballo non va bene in A, altro che come vice theo.
> 
> Ho ancora negli occhi quando lozano l'ha tagliato fuori centralmente con un controllo di petto.


Si Ballo mi sembra abbastanza scarso. Avrei sperato in qualcosa di decisamente meglio, un po' come tutti credo.
Ma le riserve sono riserve. Non è che l'Inda con D'Ambrosio Darmian Ranocchia Gagliardini Vecino abbia tutti questi fenomeni in panchina.

Per me i nostri problemi sono davanti piuttosto, dove stiamo giocando proprio male negli ultimi metri.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si Ballo mi sembra abbastanza scarso. Avrei sperato in qualcosa di decisamente meglio, un po' come tutti credo.
> Ma le riserve sono riserve. Non è che l'Inda con D'Ambrosio Darmian Ranocchia Gagliardini Vecino abbia tutti questi fenomeni in panchina.
> 
> Per me i nostri problemi sono davanti piuttosto, dove stiamo giocando proprio male negli ultimi metri.


Beh d'ambrosio e darmian sono giocatori da prestazione.
Difficilmente steccano.
Ranocchia e gli altri sono scarsi ma non so nemmeno se sono le prime alternative ormai in rosa.


----------



## davidelynch (20 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Siamo, di nuovo, in pieno tunnel Pioli. Sei punti nelle ultime sette partite. Un allenatore davvero misteriosi. Riesce a fare filotti ma al primo passo falso entra nel tunnel e poi uscirne è un'impresa. Lo scorso anno il tunnel ci costò lo scudetto. Speriamo che quest'anno non ci costi il già misero quarto posto.


Va beh ma se in vent’anni non hai mai vinto neanche a briscola un motivo ci sarà.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Beh d'ambrosio e darmian sono giocatori da prestazione.
> Difficilmente steccano.
> Ranocchia e gli altri sono scarsi ma non so nemmeno se sono le prime alternative ormai in rosa.


Beh dai non possiamo considerare Darmian e D'Ambrosio meglio di Florenzi cavolo!
Questo non sta ne in cielo ne in terra proprio.

Diciamo che quando tutto gira bene tutti sembrano belli alti e biondi va...

Le riserve dell'Inda sono penose piu delle nostre, solo che loro adesso hanno uno stato di forma talmente alto da sembrare invincibili e indistruttibili. Magari sarà un'attesa vana, ma io li aspetto al varco quando perderanno pure loro i giocatori chiave. Allora potremo giudicare la corazzata nerazzurra...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> *Beh dai non possiamo considerare Darmian e D'Ambrosio meglio di Florenzi cavolo!*
> Questo non sta ne in cielo ne in terra proprio.
> 
> Diciamo che quando tutto gira bene tutti sembrano belli alti e biondi va...
> ...



Dai Lineker,va bene tutto,ma questo no.
Io sorridevo quando l'Inda è andata ad acquistare Darmian dal parma.
Però all'Inter sembra un giocatore indemoniato,corre su e giù per quella fascia,pare un motorino inesauribile.
E in più trova spesso la via del goal.

Florenzi,che ha 2 anni in meno di Darmian,è totalmente bollito.
Forse il paragone con D'ambrosio ci sta,ma con Darmian proprio no.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Dai Lineker,va bene tutto,ma questo no.
> Io sorridevo quando l'Inda è andata ad acquistare Darmian dal parma.
> Però all'Inter sembra un giocatore indemoniato,corre su e giù per quella fascia,pare un motorino inesauribile.
> E in più trova spesso la via del goal.
> ...


Ripeto. Certe valutazioni dipendono dai momenti, evidentemente.

D'altronde le carriere dei due giocatori sono talmente chiare che anche solo confrontarli pare assurdo.

Florenzi due anni fa giocava la semifinale di Champions col PSG.

In questo momento lo sappiamo come stanno le cose: sul forum tutti i nostri sembrano i piu scarsi del mondo e praticamente tutti li vorrebbero sul rogo a bruciare. E' cosi, quando si perde è sempre cosi.

Tra un po' arriviamo a dire che Gagliardini è meglio di Bennacer e Ranocchia meglio di Romagnoli. Solo questione di tempo.

Quelli dell'Inda adesso sembrano tutti campioni invincibili e perfetti. I nostri tutti bidoni.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ripeto. Certe valutazioni dipendono dai momenti, evidentemente.
> 
> D'altronde le carriere dei due giocatori sono talmente chiare che anche solo confrontarli pare assurdo.
> 
> ...



Si,ma Florenzi si criticava ben prima del suo passaggio al Milan 
Tanto è vero che la maggior parte dei tifosi italiani si chiedeva sempre il perchè della sua convocazione in nazionale.
Florenzi 2 anni fa giocava la semifinale di champions,vero,ma evidentemente,seppur più giovane di 2 anni rispetto a darmian,ha terminato la benzina. Capita,non tutti sono in grado di terminare la carriera a 35 anni.

Poi è vero,dipende dal contesto. Quando la nostra squadra gira anche Krunic pare un fenomeno,ma quando un terzino dopo 4-5 discese ha già bisogno della bombola di ossigeno,allora non è più questione di contesto,rendimento di squadra ecc.ecc


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Beh dai non possiamo considerare Darmian e D'Ambrosio meglio di Florenzi cavolo!
> Questo non sta ne in cielo ne in terra proprio.
> 
> Diciamo che quando tutto gira bene tutti sembrano belli alti e biondi va...
> ...


Personalmente reputo oggi florenzi logoro fisicamente, quindi si : per me d'ambrosio e darmian oggi all'inter sono più preziosi e utili di quanto non lo sia per noi il buon florenzi.
Beffa delle beffe quando rincalzano i titolari questi due segnano pure spesso.
Poi florenzi non mi convince, mi sembra nè carne nè pesce : troppo leggero per far il difensore, troppo difensore per fare l'attaccante.
Io terzino gli preferirei tutta la vita kalulu, pensa te.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Si,ma Florenzi si criticava ben prima del suo passaggio al Milan
> Tanto è vero che la maggior parte dei tifosi italiani si chiedeva sempre il perchè della sua convocazione in nazionale.
> Florenzi 2 anni fa giocava la semifinale di champions,vero,ma evidentemente,seppur più giovane di 2 anni rispetto a darmian,ha terminato la benzina. Capita,non tutti sono in grado di terminare la carriera a 35 anni.
> 
> Poi è vero,dipende dal contesto. Quando la nostra squadra gira anche Krunic pare un fenomeno,ma quando un terzino dopo 4-5 discese ha già bisogno della bombola di ossigeno,allora non è più questione di contesto,rendimento di squadra ecc.ecc


Non dico che Florenzi sia il massimo, ne che sia al suo massimo, ma non è peggio di D'Ambrosio e Darmian.

In questo momento tutto passa al filtro della depressione da risultati. Ci sta, è capibile eccome, pero lucidamente le riserve dell'Inda sono al livello delle nostre, non meglio.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Personalmente reputo oggi florenzi logoro fisicamente, quindi si : per me d'ambrosio e darmian oggi all'inter sono più preziosi e utili di quanto non lo sia per noi il buon florenzi.
> Beffa delle beffe quando rincalzano i titolari questi due segnano pure spesso.
> Poi florenzi non mi convince, mi sembra nè carne nè pesce : troppo leggero per far il difensore, troppo difensore per fare l'attaccante.
> Io terzino gli preferirei tutta la vita kalulu, pensa te.


Allarghiamo il discorso per fare una valutazione pure a lungo termine sul "Tunnel Pioli" e sulla "Invincibilità" dell'Inda...

Riserve Inda:
D'Ambrosio
Ranocchia
Demarco
Kolarov
Darmian (oddio lui è quasi titolare a dire il vero)
Gagliardini
Vidal
Sensi (morto)
Vecino
Sanchez
Correa

Le nostre:
Florenzi
Gabbia
Ballo
Bennacer
Bakayoko
Messias
Krunic
Rebic
Castillejo
Giroud
Pellegri

Sono piu forti loro?

Per me no. Per me il livello è il solito piu o meno. Se anche loro fossero costretti a far girare la rosa seriamente avrebbero i nostri problemi se non peggio.
Per questo dico che la stagione è tutta da giocare, che questa Inda non è invincibile come sembra, anche loro sono molto vulnerabili agli infortuni... e nel calcio le cose cambiano molto in fretta.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Allarghiamo il discorso per fare una valutazione pure a lungo termine sul "Tunnel Pioli" e sulla "Invincibilità" dell'Inda...
> 
> Riserve Inda:
> D'Ambrosio
> ...


E quel 'se' finale che ci fotte.
Non invidio la rosa dell'inter , cerco solo di capire perchè loro resistono e noi no .


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Beh dai non possiamo considerare Darmian e D'Ambrosio meglio di Florenzi cavolo!
> Questo non sta ne in cielo ne in terra proprio.
> 
> Diciamo che quando tutto gira bene tutti sembrano belli alti e biondi va...
> ...


Adesso?
Da due anni stuprano le leggi della statistica.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Adesso?
> Da due anni stuprano le leggi della statistica.


L'anno scorso erano piu forti secondo me. Ripeto che Dzeko non vale Lukaku, Dumfries non vale Hakimi, Chalangolu non vale Eriksen.
Quando avranno problemi avranno molte meno certezze a cui aggrapparsi.

Adesso che sembrano invincibili e indistruttibili sembra che non possano avere mai problemi... vedremo (e speriamo), la ruota gira in fretta.

Per me noi dobbiamo fare il nostro meglio, che significa piu di 80 punti. Allora non avremo niente da rimproverarci. A quel punto vedremo i punti delle altre quanti saranno.


----------



## EmmePi (20 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Siamo, di nuovo, in pieno tunnel Pioli. Sei punti nelle ultime sette partite. Un allenatore davvero misteriosi. Riesce a fare filotti ma al primo passo falso entra nel tunnel e poi uscirne è un'impresa. Lo scorso anno il tunnel ci costò lo scudetto. Speriamo che quest'anno non ci costi il già misero quarto posto.


E' un MEDIOCRE.
Lo è sempre stato e sempre lo sarà!

Tutti vi siete scordati le prime partite di Pioli? Mi sembra una decina fino all'arrivo di Ibra.
Fece una media peggio di Giampollo. Poi chissà come arriva Ibra e la squadra cambia....

Merito di Piollo???????????


....e gli hanno pure rinnovato il contratto!


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso erano piu forti secondo me. Ripeto che Dzeko non vale Lukaku, Dumfries non vale Hakimi, Chalangolu non vale Eriksen.
> Quando avranno problemi avranno molte meno certezze a cui aggrapparsi.
> 
> Adesso che sembrano invincibili e indistruttibili sembra che non possano avere mai problemi... vedremo (e speriamo), la ruota gira in fretta.


Io credo l'inter quest'anno giochi meglio.
Certo, hanno un lukaku in meno ma la palla circola meglio e più veloce e hanno alzato il baricentro.


----------



## Garrincha (20 Dicembre 2021)

Detto che alla sua età non passi da fare il rimpiazzatore per allenatori esonerati e non essere capace di tenersi una panchina per due anni a vincere la Champions insegnando calcio per cui dei limiti strutturali deve averli accusare il suo staff e lui per gli infortuni sul campo mi sembra eccessivo così come di far giocare Krunic, Florenzi o Ballo, le riserve quelle sono. 

Un calo inoltre è fisiologico durante la stagione, purtroppo per com'è il calcio di Pioli non è in grado di fare partite brutte e portare a casa il risultato come un Allegri o Conte basandosi com'è solo sulla corsa e se manca quella non ha alternative 

Ad oggi è un allenatore che va bene al momento del Milan, dovesse alzarsi ulteriormente l'asticella delle rivali e degli obiettivi si dovrà salutarsi


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Dicembre 2021)

E' inutile prendersela con Pioli.. ci siamo creati false aspettative. Abbiamo deciso di non lottare per lo scudetto il 31 agosto facendo un mercato orribile.. anche se per molti (bastandomi sul sondaggio fatto in estate) il mercato era da sufficiente in su per il 70% del forum. La base della argomentazione era che "ora abbiamo degli ottimi panchinari"
La verità è che dovevamo prendere titolari e quelli che giocavano oggi sarebbero stati dei buoni panchinari.

Stiamo comunque lottando per il terzo, quarto posto .. stiamo rispettando le aspettative...

RIpeto, Pioli non è il fenomeno di allenatore come tutti i Piolinisti si aspettavano. Non è nemmeno un cesso di allenatore.. è cosi fa quello che può. Gli infortuni poi non capisco perché si debba usare come scusa. Se Pioli ha colpe è proprio quella degli infortuni. Lo staff viene scelto da lui mica da topo gigio.

Gli unici infortuni che si possono dire "sfiga" sono quello del danese che si rompe il crociato e il dito di Maignan. Il resto si poteva fare meglio


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io credo l'inter quest'anno giochi meglio.
> Certo, hanno un lukaku in meno ma la palla circola meglio e più veloce e hanno alzato il baricentro.


Questo era da mettere in conto. Se ricordi come giocava la Lazio non dovrebbe sorprendere.

Vedremo se nell'arco di una stagione intera manterranno questo livello, perchè è questo che poi farà la differenza. Con Conte è quasi impossibile fare meno di 40 punti a girone. Credo che non li abbia mai fatti in carriera in Italia, tra Juve e Inter, pensa te. Conte ha proprio questa qualità: le sue squadre sono carri armati e non hanno alti e bassi. Quando cambiano marcia le vincono tutte.

Inzaghi ha un altro storico alle spalle, molto molto meno continuo. E a me a dirla tutta non pare che questa Inter abbia neanche tanta piu qualità della Lazio. Per cui vedremo. Non dico che crolleranno, ma neanche do per scontato che non lo faranno, anzi.

Noi siamo in fase dormiente. Anzi morente... tutti ci danno per morti, spacciati... primi fra tutti proprio i tifosi del Milan mi pare. Basta leggere il forum oggi. Vedremo il girone di ritorno.
A me piace questa situazione ti diro. E' un bene che si spengano i fari su di noi. Non ne abbiamo nessun bisogno. L'Inda è la grande favorita, le pressioni le devono avere tutte loro.
Noi siamo morti, finiti. Tutti bidoni cessi e scarponi, Pioli un perdente nato, la società una massa di incompetenti... A malapena arriveremo quarti... bene cosi. I conti poi li faremo alla fine.

Sono preoccupato solo della partita di Empoli che vedo molto critica. Poi da gennaio inizierà una nuova stagione per noi, quando inizieremo a recuperare giocatori chiave e faremo probabilmente qualche acquisto importante.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Questo era da mettere in conto. Se ricordi come giocava la Lazio non dovrebbe sorprendere.
> 
> Vedremo se nell'arco di una stagione intera manterranno questo livello, perchè è questo che poi farà la differenza. Con Conte è quasi impossibile fare meno di 40 punti a girone. Credo che non li abbia mai fatti in carriera in Italia, tra Juve e Inter, pensa te. Conte ha proprio questa qualità: le sue squadre sono carri armati e non hanno alti e bassi. Quando cambiano marcia le vincono tutte.
> 
> ...


Non prenderla a male se si fa critica .
Esser critici non vuol dire non tifare ma solo provare a capire.

Alla fine siamo sempre qua a lasciarci il fegato dopo notti insonni.


----------



## Shmuk (20 Dicembre 2021)

Da ieri sera ho deciso di chiamarlo Pioline.


----------



## Manue (20 Dicembre 2021)

Sicuramente i giocatori chiave assenti incidono, però è innegabile che la carriera di Pioli è sotto gli occhi di tutti, alti e bassi. 
Il problema è che al Milan i bassi sono coincisi con lo stillicidio di infortuni, mi sarebbe piaciuto avere continuità nella rosa e vedere come ce la saremmo cavata.

E' indubbio però che nonostante ciò, non puoi perdere 3 partite delle ultimi 6, ogni tanto anche il pareggio va bene...
e ultimamente fatichiamo tantissimo a tirare in porta.

Sicuramente quando recupereremo la rosa sarà un altro Milan, 
ma la mia paura è che ci sarà sempre qualcuno fuori, sempre e cmq volente o dolente la tassa Kjaer la pagheremo alla lunga.


----------



## livestrong (21 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Senza Leao Theo e Rebic ci manca qualità davanti c'è poco da fare. Soprattutto ci mancano uomini che creano superiorità numerica e fanno muovere la difesa.
> Sono giocatori troppo importanti per noi adesso.
> Siamo anche poco lucidi in generale, è un momentaccio, pero sul piano della qualità se togli giocatori così per tante partite diventa un casino fare risultati.


Con Theo, Leao e Rebic la musica cambia sicuro, la catena di sinistra per noi è fondamentale.

Comunque è indiscutibile che qualcosa debba esser modificato dal punto di vista degli infortuni, senza voler fare processi sommari. Mi pare si stiano già muovendo in tal senso visto che addirittura Suma ha tirato indietro la gamba a riguardo, speriamo serva a qualcosa. Questa mancanza di comunicazione sugli infortuni, comunque, è irrispettosa verso i tifosi.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Dicembre 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Con Theo, Leao e Rebic la musica cambia sicuro, la catena di sinistra per noi è fondamentale.
> 
> Comunque è indiscutibile che qualcosa debba esser modificato dal punto di vista degli infortuni, senza voler fare processi sommari. Mi pare si stiano già muovendo in tal senso visto che addirittura Suma ha tirato indietro la gamba a riguardo, speriamo serva a qualcosa. Questa mancanza di comunicazione sugli infortuni, comunque, è irrispettosa verso i tifosi.


Penso infatti che ci stiano ragionando a fondo sul problema. Per quanto mi riguarda, è una materia complessa seguita da professionisti. Come dico sempre, in queste società spendono una fortuna e si rivolgono ai migliori istituti, per cui sinceramente le critiche che si possano fare da tifosi lasciano il tempo che trovano.

Detto questo che ci sia un problema serio è evidente.

La critica (in base alle partite che vedo) che farei a Pioli invece è sull'atteggiamento che abbiamo nei periodi bui. Continuo a non capire cosa ci sarebbe di male a giocare male in questo periodo. A fare partite tattiche e bloccate, dove non portare 6 uomini in area di rigore, dove non cercare uno contro uno a tutto campo... magari giocando un pochino piu bloccati e accorti. Magari finisce che porti tante partite sullo zero a zero per giocartela nel finale, come abbiamo anche fatto in passato...

Invece vedo partite come quelle col Sassuolo (dove eravamo addirittura in vantaggio), Fiorentina, Udinese... pronti via e regaliamo occasioni lasciando praterie, prendiamo goal assurdi in contropiede. Per come la vedo io bisognerebbe essere piu pragmatici in certi periodi e mettere in conto di poter giocare male per fare risultato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> La critica (in base alle partite che vedo) che farei a Pioli invece è sull'atteggiamento che abbiamo nei periodi bui. Continuo a non capire cosa ci sarebbe di male a giocare male in questo periodo. A fare partite tattiche e bloccate, dove non portare 6 uomini in area di rigore, dove non cercare uno contro uno a tutto campo... magari giocando un pochino piu bloccati e accorti. *Magari finisce che porti tante partite sullo zero a zero per giocartela nel finale,* come abbiamo anche fatto in passato...
> 
> Invece vedo partite come quelle col Sassuolo (dove eravamo addirittura in vantaggio), Fiorentina, Udinese... pronti via e regaliamo occasioni lasciando praterie, prendiamo goal assurdi in contropiede. Per come la vedo io bisognerebbe essere piu pragmatici in certi periodi e mettere in conto di poter giocare male per fare risultato.


ovvio, la maggior parte poi le vinceresti nei minuti finali.
ma come ti dico da tempo siamo presuntuosi. squadra allenatore e dirigenza.
non si va lontano con questo atteggiamento, anche sacchi ha vinto meno di quello che avrebbe dovuto per questo cruccio.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ovvio, la maggior parte poi le vinceresti nei minuti finali.
> ma come ti dico da tempo siamo presuntuosi. squadra allenatore e dirigenza.
> non si va lontano con questo atteggiamento, anche sacchi ha vinto meno di quello che avrebbe dovuto per questo cruccio.


Qualche partita l'abbiamo anche giocata in questo modo.
Penso a Torino, Venezia, Spezia.
In generale manca la capacità di lettura della partita, il sapersi adattare alla situazione.

Detto questo senza Leao manca mezza squadra, c'è poco da fare. Perchè poi è lui quello che fa saltare gli equilibri in certe partite. I vari Brahim Messias Saele Krunic... buonanotte. Al limite Rebic, quando c'è.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Dicembre 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Con Theo, Leao e Rebic la musica cambia sicuro, la catena di sinistra per noi è fondamentale.
> 
> Comunque è indiscutibile che qualcosa debba esser modificato dal punto di vista degli infortuni, senza voler fare processi sommari. Mi pare si stiano già muovendo in tal senso visto che addirittura Suma ha tirato indietro la gamba a riguardo, speriamo serva a qualcosa. Questa mancanza di comunicazione sugli infortuni, comunque, è irrispettosa verso i tifosi.


non capisco perche qualche tifoso ritenga irrispettoso questa presunta mancanza di comunicazione sugli infortuni, quando questo tipo di comunicazione è cosi praticamente per tutte le squadre. Gosens non si sa che fine abbia fatto, caicedo al genoa idem, ultimo episodio in tal senso in casa lazio: immobile non ha giocato contro il genoa settimana scorsa e probabilmente non giochera manco contro il venezia, la scusa ufficiale della lazio? problemi gastroenterite  se vai sul forum o nei gruppi di chi gioca al fantacalcio ci si sta lamentato proprio di questo, la gente si chiede ma è mai possibile saltare due partite per problemi di cacarella? é intervenuto un tifoso laziale che ha riporta l'indiscrezione che la moglie di immobile è risultata positiva al covid e che ciruzzo è in isolamento fiduciario.
Ti sto riportando solo episodi relativi a giocatori che interessano al mio fantacalcio, figuriamoci quanti altri episodi del genere ci sono e noi non conosciamo perche giustamente viviamo quitidianamente il milan e non le altre squadre


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Qualche partita l'abbiamo anche giocata in questo modo.
> Penso a Torino, Venezia, Spezia.
> In generale manca la capacità di lettura della partita, il sapersi adattare alla situazione.
> 
> Detto questo senza Leao manca mezza squadra, c'è poco da fare. Perchè poi è lui quello che fa saltare gli equilibri in certe partite. I vari Brahim Messias Saele Krunic... buonanotte. Al limite Rebic, quando c'è.


era l'unica cosa per cui apprezzavo gattuso finchè non è diventato matto dal derby in poi.
infatti non capisco le esagerate critiche ad allegri.
per me è giusto provare a giocar bene se puoi e giocare alla allaegri se non puoi.
ovvio non è che lo puoi fare tutta la stagione, ma lo accetto anzi lo appoggio 10 partite all'anno.

su leao... cosa vuoi che ti dica... in parecchie partite c'era ma l'andazzo è stato questo. sia quest'anno che lo scorso. 
è importante ma non come lo fate voi per me.

l'importante è giocare in 11 e pressare bene. siamo una squadra tecnicamente oscena, non possiamo fare quello che chiede pioli adesso.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> era l'unica cosa per cui apprezzavo gattuso finchè non è diventato matto dal derby in poi.
> infatti non capisco le esagerate critiche ad allegri.
> per me è giusto provare a giocar bene se puoi e giocare alla allaegri se non puoi.
> ovvio non è che lo puoi fare tutta la stagione, ma lo accetto anzi lo appoggio 10 partite all'anno.
> ...


Si concordo. C'è un periodo della stagione in cui devi essere pragmatico e raccattare il raccattabile pure giocando male.

Riguardo Leao, senza di lui soprattutto ma pure Theo e Rebic abbiamo una difficoltà immane a creare occasioni da rete. Nelle ultime due partite abbiamo fatto 3 tiri in porta in totale...

Per me al di la dell'infortunio di Kjaer che cambia tutto, bisognerebbe intervenire sulla trequarti perchè manca qualità. Messias Saele Krunic... addirittura Castillejo... è un casino segnare giocando con questi. Puoi farlo nella singola partita dove magari inforcano la bella prestazione, ma alla lunga sei sterile e non segni manco con le mani giocando con questi.

Col Napoli in fondo il campo lo abbiamo tenuto bene, difesa alta, recupero spesso efficace della palla (a parte su Zielinski che ci ha fatto impazzire), pero poi quando sei in possesso palla è una tragedia, vediamo degli errori tecnici e di rifinitura inaccettabili.

Il solo Brahim non puo bastare (che pure lui poi è discontinuo come sappiamo).


----------



## JoKeR (21 Dicembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> non capisco perche qualche tifoso ritenga irrispettoso questa presunta mancanza di comunicazione sugli infortuni, quando questo tipo di comunicazione è cosi praticamente per tutte le squadre. Gosens non si sa che fine abbia fatto, caicedo al genoa idem, ultimo episodio in tal senso in casa lazio: immobile non ha giocato contro il genoa settimana scorsa e probabilmente non giochera manco contro il venezia, la scusa ufficiale della lazio? problemi gastroenterite  se vai sul forum o nei gruppi di chi gioca al fantacalcio ci si sta lamentato proprio di questo, la gente si chiede ma è mai possibile saltare due partite per problemi di cacarella? é intervenuto un tifoso laziale che ha riporta l'indiscrezione che la moglie di immobile è risultata positiva al covid e che ciruzzo è in isolamento fiduciario.
> Ti sto riportando solo episodi relativi a giocatori che interessano al mio fantacalcio, figuriamoci quanti altri episodi del genere ci sono e noi non conosciamo perche giustamente viviamo quitidianamente il milan e non le altre squadre


Ma veramente Gosens stesso è intervenuto sul suo profilo ufficiale Instagram per spiegare la ricaduta, tutto dispiaciuto.
Ha avuto un problema muscolare a settembre, doveva rientrare a dicembre, ma ha avuto un altro dolore..

Che poi non ci debbano dire quando vanno a pisciare va bene, ma Gosens è abbastanza chiaro: ripetuti infortuni muscolari nel tentativo di guarire (stile Rebic, con la differenza che il croato fa così da tre stagioni di fila).


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Dicembre 2021)

appunto è intervenuto il giocatore sui suoi profili social mica hai avuto il bollettino medico ufficiale dall'atalanta, inoltre si parla in maniera generica di ricaduta, ma i tempi di recupero non si sanno, si dice un generico 2022 ma puo essere gennaio dopo la sosta come puo essere a meta campionato o peggio ancora fine campionato. Quindi come vedi la comunicazione sugli infortuni è fumosa cosi ovunque non soltanto al milan


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Dicembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> appunto è intervenuto il giocatore sui suoi profili social mica hai avuto il bollettino medico ufficiale dall'atalanta, inoltre si parla in maniera generica di ricaduta, ma i tempi di recupero non si sanno, si dice un generico 2022 ma puo essere gennaio dopo la sosta come puo essere a meta campionato o peggio ancora fine campionato. Quindi come vedi la comunicazione sugli infortuni è fumosa cosi ovunque non soltanto al milan


Che poi basta aver fatto sport ed averli avuti degli infortuni per sapere che non è come a FIFA ragazzi...
Un infortunio ha un tempo di recupero indicativo nel quale fai le cure, ma poi subentrano milioni letteralmente di fattori che possono influire. Per uno stesso infortunio, un giocatore puo stare fuori due settimane come un altro due mesi.

Detto questo è chiaro che i medici possono sbagliare come in tutte le cose. Ma non è che se stimano due settimane di recupero un giocatore al quindicesimo giorno è automaticamente in campo...

Sotto questo aspetto tutte le società sono uguali in ogni sport. Ognuna ha i suoi casi difficilmente spiegabili.


----------



## livestrong (21 Dicembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> non capisco perche qualche tifoso ritenga irrispettoso questa presunta mancanza di comunicazione sugli infortuni, quando questo tipo di comunicazione è cosi praticamente per tutte le squadre. Gosens non si sa che fine abbia fatto, caicedo al genoa idem, ultimo episodio in tal senso in casa lazio: immobile non ha giocato contro il genoa settimana scorsa e probabilmente non giochera manco contro il venezia, la scusa ufficiale della lazio? problemi gastroenterite  se vai sul forum o nei gruppi di chi gioca al fantacalcio ci si sta lamentato proprio di questo, la gente si chiede ma è mai possibile saltare due partite per problemi di cacarella? é intervenuto un tifoso laziale che ha riporta l'indiscrezione che la moglie di immobile è risultata positiva al covid e che ciruzzo è in isolamento fiduciario.
> Ti sto riportando solo episodi relativi a giocatori che interessano al mio fantacalcio, figuriamoci quanti altri episodi del genere ci sono e noi non conosciamo perche giustamente viviamo quitidianamente il milan e non le altre squadre


Poco importa se succede anche altrove, io la trovo una assoluta mancanza di rispetto verso i tifosi. Rebic si farà tre mesi fuori ridendo e scherzando, per esempio


----------



## livestrong (21 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Che poi basta aver fatto sport ed averli avuti degli infortuni per sapere che non è come a FIFA ragazzi...
> Un infortunio ha un tempo di recupero indicativo nel quale fai le cure, ma poi subentrano milioni letteralmente di fattori che possono influire. Per uno stesso infortunio, un giocatore puo stare fuori due settimane come un altro due mesi.
> 
> Detto questo è chiaro che i medici possono sbagliare come in tutte le cose. Ma non è che stimano due settimane di recupero un giocatore al quindicesimo giorno è automaticamente in campo...


Mah a me pare ci sia anche poca trasparenza sulla natura dell'infortunio proprio, al di là dei tempi di recupero. E questo per me è totalmente senza senso


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Che poi basta aver fatto sport ed averli avuti degli infortuni per sapere che non è come a FIFA ragazzi...
> Un infortunio ha un tempo di recupero indicativo nel quale fai le cure, ma poi subentrano milioni letteralmente di fattori che possono influire. Per uno stesso infortunio, un giocatore puo stare fuori due settimane come un altro due mesi.
> 
> Detto questo è chiaro che i medici possono sbagliare come in tutte le cose. Ma non è che stimano due settimane di recupero un giocatore al quindicesimo giorno è automaticamente in campo...


ah giusto per dovere di cronoca, ora è uscita la notizia ufficiale di immobile positivo al covid, altro che cacarella contro il genoa quindi io per sapere la notizia vera ieri sono dovuto andare su un forum dove un tifoso laziale ha riportato l'indiscrezione che la moglie di immobile era risultata positiva e che ciro era in isolamento.
Per fortuna che la comunicazione da korea del nord l'avevamo solo noi


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Dicembre 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Poco importa se succede anche altrove, io la trovo una assoluta mancanza di rispetto verso i tifosi. Rebic si farà tre mesi fuori ridendo e scherzando, per esempio


rebic è sempre stato fragile muscolarmente basta andare a vedere il suo storico infortuni, quindi bollettino medico o meno, rebic è sempre stato questo


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Dicembre 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Mah a me pare ci sia anche poca trasparenza sulla natura dell'infortunio proprio, al di là dei tempi di recupero. E questo per me è totalmente senza senso


Quando escono i bollettini ci sono spiegazioni molto accurate e in linguaggio medico. Anche al Milan. Basta leggerli.

Chiaro che ti dicono "lesione del bicipite femorale" che significa mille cose e puo avere mille sfumature diverse per i termini di recupero. Una lesione puo essere una contrattura, uno stiramento, uno strappo... e c'è un'enorme differenza. Da una contrattura si puo recuperare in poche settimane, da uno strappo a volte servono mesi.


----------



## livestrong (21 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Quando escono i bollettini ci sono spiegazioni molto accurate e in linguaggio medico. Anche al Milan. Basta leggerli.
> 
> Chiaro che ti dicono "lesione del bicipite femorale" che significa mille cose e puo avere mille sfumature diverse per i termini di recupero. Una lesione puo essere una contrattura, uno stiramento, uno strappo... e c'è un'enorme differenza.


Ti sei risposto da solo, l'unico su cui c'è stata trasparenza assoluta alla fine mi pare sia stato Rebic


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Penso infatti che ci stiano ragionando a fondo sul problema. Per quanto mi riguarda, è una materia complessa seguita da professionisti. Come dico sempre, in queste società spendono una fortuna e si rivolgono ai migliori istituti, per cui sinceramente le critiche che si possano fare da tifosi lasciano il tempo che trovano.
> 
> Detto questo che ci sia un problema serio è evidente.
> 
> ...


Perspicace osservazione.
O siamo al limite dell'ottuso o si sta seminando per qualcosa che oggi non possiamo ancora vedere .
Agli stili si lavora e lo si fa anche lasciando delle volte qualcosa per strada.
E' messo in preventivo.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Dicembre 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Ti sei risposto da solo, l'unico su cui c'è stata trasparenza assoluta alla fine mi pare sia stato Rebic


Ma non ci puo essere trasparenza in codesto senso, Ripeto non è FIFA ragazzi!

Ti dicono lesione al bicipite femorale. Quella è. Poi via via che fanno il recupero fanno le ecografie ovviamente e guardano se la lesione si è rimarginata o meno...

Ma che ti aspetti che dicano? che pubblichino le immagini dell'ecografia? Io non capisco che trasparenza si pretenda sinceramente.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ma non ci puo essere trasparenza in codesto senso, Ripeto non è FIFA ragazzi!
> 
> Ti dicono lesione al bicipite femorale. Quella è. Poi via via che fanno il recupero fanno le ecografie ovviamente e guardano se la lesione si è rimarginata o meno...
> 
> Ma che ti aspetti che dicano? che pubblichino le immagini dell'ecografia? Io non capisco che trasparenza si pretenda sinceramente.


ma poi, pur avendo tutte le informazioni mediche che si pretende dal punto di vista del tifoso cosa cambia? rebic è indisponibile sia se ti danno le immagini dell'ecografia sia se non te le danno, alla fine è indisponibile e in campo non ci andrà


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Dicembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> rebic è sempre stato fragile muscolarmente basta andare a vedere il suo storico infortuni, quindi bollettino medico o meno, rebic è sempre stato questo


Eh si subentrano i fattori genetici ovviamente. Ci sono atleti che recuperano facilmente, piu di altri. Rebic al di la del fatto che si infortuna spesso a livello muscolare ha sempre tempi di recupero lunghi.

Poi subentrano anche altri fattori. Pensa a Dzeko che alla Roma era sempre infortunato, all'Inter sembra ringiovanito di cinque anni.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ma non ci puo essere trasparenza in codesto senso, Ripeto non è FIFA ragazzi!
> 
> Ti dicono lesione al bicipite femorale. Quella è. Poi via via che fanno il recupero fanno le ecografie ovviamente e guardano se la lesione si è rimarginata o meno...
> 
> Ma che ti aspetti che dicano? che pubblichino le immagini dell'ecografia? Io non capisco che trasparenza si pretenda sinceramente.


Sai che dubbio mi è venuto?
Che da noi le diagnosi siano criptiche per rispetto della privacy.
Le informazione mediche che ci passano rappresentano il minimo sindacale e non si sbilanciano mai sull'entità del danno.
Dire danno muscolare vuol dire tutto e nulla al tempo stesso, anche un crampo è un problema muscolare.
Non mi sorprenderei nemmeno,tutto sommato, visti gli ideali della nostra dirigenza.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sai che dubbio mi è venuto?
> Che da noi le diagnosi siano criptiche per rispetto della privacy.
> Le informazione mediche che ci passano rappresentano il minimo sindacale e non si sbilanciano mai sull'entità del danno.
> Dire danno muscolare vuol dire tutto e nulla al tempo stesso, anche un crampo è un problema muscolare.
> Non mi sorprenderei nemmeno,tutto sommato, visti gli ideali della nostra dirigenza.


Ma ci sta pure. Alla fine rilasciano un bollettino medico ufficiale e ti dicono lesione muscolare. Punto.

Che ti devono dire di piu? Quella è. Ti danno una stima dei tempi di recupero e indicano di solito la prossima data di controllo di recupero (che a seconda dell'infortunio è un'ecografia, una risonanza, dipende). Queste sono le informazioni necessarie.

In piu che ti dovrebbero dire? Non mi pare che nelle altre società facciano diversamente.

C'è un problema infortuni da noi, evidente, ma non mi sembra sia un problema di trasparenza.

Che poi questo Tunnel Pioli alla fine è legato molto a questa situazione, che alla lunga incide per forza sui risultati. Non puoi giocare mesi e mesi in emergenza senza che prima o poi la squadra crolli.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sai che dubbio mi è venuto?
> Che da noi le diagnosi siano criptiche per rispetto della privacy.
> Le informazione mediche che ci passano rappresentano il minimo sindacale e non si sbilanciano mai sull'entità del danno.
> Dire danno muscolare vuol dire tutto e nulla al tempo stesso, anche un crampo è un problema muscolare.
> Non mi sorprenderei nemmeno,tutto sommato, visti gli ideali della nostra dirigenza.


ma ragazzi, non so come dirlo piu, è cosi ovunque, ad esempio caicedo tornato azzoppato a meta novembre dalla nazionale, è ancora indisponibile, diagnosi medica? nulla, zero, niente, un generico problema muscolar.
Ho gia detto di gosens, ho gia detto di immobile ma lo ripeto, contro il genoa avevano detto che era indisponibile perche aveva la cacarella, in realtà ha il covid


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ma ci sta pure. Alla fine rilasciano un bollettino medico ufficiale e ti dicono lesione muscolare. Punto.
> 
> Che ti devono dire di piu? Quella è. Ti danno una stima dei tempi di recupero e indicano di solito la prossima data di controllo di recupero (che a seconda dell'infortunio è un'ecografia, una risonanza, dipende). Queste sono le informazioni necessarie.
> 
> In piu che ti dovrebbero dire? Non mi pare che nelle altre società facciano diversamente.


Gary, segui il calcio da tanti anni, non saprei se da più o meno anni di me, e sai bene che si era abituati a ben altra comunicazione.
Ormai il calcio lo si vive a 360 gradi, le telecamere sono arrivate nello spogliatoio che per antonomasia è il posto più sacro, non si può essere criptici sulle condizioni di salute perchè il calcio muove soldi h24.

Io e te ora parlando di crampi ai polpacci stiamo muovendo soldi.


----------



## JoKeR (21 Dicembre 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Ti sei risposto da solo, l'unico su cui c'è stata trasparenza assoluta alla fine mi pare sia stato Rebic


Veramente dal 12 novembre Calabria è entrato in un tunnel, così come Leao dopo "i crampi di Firenze".


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Gary, segui il calcio da tanti anni, non saprei se da più o meno anni di me, e sai bene che si era abituati a ben altra comunicazione.
> Ormai il calcio lo si vive a 360 gradi, le telecamere sono arrivate nello spogliatoio che per antonomasia è il posto più sacro, non si può essere criptici sulle condizioni di salute perchè il calcio muove soldi h24.
> 
> Io e te ora parlando di crampi ai polpacci stiamo muovendo soldi.


Ma vorrei capire: che informazioni dovrebbero darvi per non essere "criptici"?

Prendiamo un caso specifico che vuoi tu, per capire.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Dicembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma ragazzi, non so come dirlo piu, è cosi ovunque, ad esempio caicedo tornato azzoppato a meta novembre dalla nazionale, è ancora indisponibile, diagnosi medica? nulla, zero, niente, un generico problema muscolar.
> Ho gia detto di gosens, ho gia detto di immobile ma lo ripeto, contro il genoa avevano detto che era indisponibile perche aveva la cacarella, in realtà ha il covid


Ma si, si prova solo a capire...
Io credo che l'associazione dei calciatori debba aver spinto per il rispetto della privacy.

Guarda, ti dico una cosa e coinvolgo anche l'amico @Lineker10 : tempo fa ho assistito in tv , a un programma calcistico che non ricordo, ad una ospitata di Galliani jr.
Bene, il figlio del noto geometra insieme a qualche altro volpone ha ideato un software da vendere alla società col quale è possibile analizzare la carriera di ogni calciatore infortunio per infortunio.
Si, hai capito bene : hanno messo il calciatore ai raggi x sulla base dei bollettini medici dati in pasto alla stampa.
Credo in rete si possa trovare qualcosa sul tema.

Ti rendi conto che portata possa avere questo tipo di informazioni?
Un calciatore potrebbe venir etichettato come non integro.

Non mi sorprenderei quindi se , per tutelarsi, gli atleti possano chiedere alla società di essere protetti ma proprio da contratto.
Forse è una cavolata, non lo so, ma ve l'ho riportata.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ma vorrei capire: che informazioni dovrebbero darvi per non essere "criptici"?
> 
> Prendiamo un caso specifico che vuoi tu, per capire.


I medici ad esempio non parlano più e non rilasciano più interviste.
Qualcosa è cambiato dai...
Ci si limita a freddi e laconici comunicati.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> I medici ad esempio non parlano più e non rilasciano più interviste.
> Qualcosa è cambiato dai...
> Ci si limita a freddi e laconici comunicati.


OK ma cosa dovrebbero dirti i medici pure dovessero parlare?

Se uno è fuori e sta facendo fisioterapia, che te lo scrivano in un comunicato o te lo dice il dottore a voce che cambia? Quali altre informazioni dovrebbe darti?

"Il giocatore tal de tali ha una lesione muscolare e sta seguendo un programma di recupero. Per la prossima settimana è fissata la visita per verificare lo stato di recupero."

Questo ti dicono. Ma non vedo cosa possano dirti piu di questo. E non vedo cosa dicano in altre società di diverso.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> OK ma cosa dovrebbero dirti i medici pure dovessero parlare?
> 
> Se uno è fuori e sta facendo fisioterapia, che te lo scrivano in un comunicato o te lo dice il dottore a voce che cambia? Quali altre informazioni dovrebbe darti?
> 
> ...


Io ero abituato a ben altra trasparenza.
Che poi questa comunicazione cosi lacunosa gli si ritorce solo contro perchè passano per incapaci.
Ne abbiamo visti tanti di casi da noi che per colpa di questo modo di fare non si è capito se hanno sbagliato la diagnosi o la cura.
Maignan ad esempio, ma pure rebic, leao , le botte dell'allenamento di rifinitura o le misteriose ipertermie di theo.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io ero abituato a ben altra trasparenza.
> Che poi questa comunicazione cosi lacunosa gli si ritorce solo contro perchè passano per incapaci.
> Ne abbiamo visti tanti di casi da noi che per colpa di questo modo di fare non si è capito se hanno sbagliato la diagnosi o la cura.
> Maignan ad esempio, ma pure rebic, leao , le botte dell'allenamento di rifinitura o le misteriose ipertermie di theo.


Non so, io non ricordo nulla di diverso da questo. Anzi forse in passato eravamo pure peggio.

Quanti ne abbiamo visto sparire di giocatori senza sapere niente ai tempi del Piccione? Senza menzionare il caso Pato poi, dove abbiamo oltrepassato abbondantemente il confine del ridicolo quanto a diagnosi sbagliate, informazioni vaghe, tempi di recupero biblici...


----------



## JoKeR (21 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma si, si prova solo a capire...
> Io credo che l'associazione dei calciatori debba aver spinto per il rispetto della privacy.
> 
> Guarda, ti dico una cosa e coinvolgo anche l'amico @Lineker10 : tempo fa ho assistito in tv , a un programma calcistico che non ricordo, ad una ospitata di Galliani jr.
> ...


Concordo, ci ho pensato anche io, perchè l'altro giorno ho risentito il Galliani Jr a Radio Sportiva.

A specifica domanda: "Quindi voi riuscite a prevedere l'impatto di un giocatore, la tenuta e la fattibilità in termini di acquisto e a che prezzo?"... l'interlocutore si è affrettato a rispondere in maniera supercazzolistica (anche io avrei fatto lo stesso): "Noi mettiamo a disposizione solo dati di cui abbiamo disposizione, creando un archivio che deve essere scevro da qualsiasi valutazione che non quella meramente informativa".


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si concordo. C'è un periodo della stagione in cui devi essere pragmatico e raccattare il raccattabile pure giocando male.
> 
> Riguardo Leao, senza di lui soprattutto ma pure Theo e Rebic abbiamo una difficoltà immane a creare occasioni da rete. Nelle ultime due partite abbiamo fatto 3 tiri in porta in totale...
> 
> ...


è una vita che diciamo che dietro alla punta SCARSA che abbiamo ci sono 3 elementi che comunque li giri non hanno gol in canna. l'unico con un po' di fiuto è messias.
il punto non sono i nostri prevedibili problemi, il punto per me è l'inter che sta facendo meglio di ciò che mi aspettassi.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non so, io non ricordo nulla di diverso da questo. Anzi forse in passato eravamo pure peggio.
> 
> Quanti ne abbiamo visto sparire di giocatori senza sapere niente ai tempi del Piccione? Senza menzionare il caso Pato poi, dove abbiamo oltrepassato abbondantemente il confine del ridicolo quanto a diagnosi sbagliate, informazioni vaghe, tempi di recupero biblici...


Pato è un caso a parte ma io fino agli anni 80,90,2000 ero abituato che medico e avvocato, nelle rispettive questioni, ci mettessero la faccia e la voce con tanto di spiegazioni, diagnosi e tempo di recupero.
E lo stesso accadeva in nazionale col mitico castellacci sempre pronto a spiegare tutto.
Una volta il danno muscolare era di primo, secondo , terzo grado, ora è solo e sempre problema muscolare.
Non esiste l'elongazione, la contrattura, il sovraccarico. Nulla.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Dicembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Concordo, ci ho pensato anche io, perchè l'altro giorno ho risentito il Galliani Jr a Radio Sportiva.
> 
> A specifica domanda: "Quindi voi riuscite a prevedere l'impatto di un giocatore, la tenuta e la fattibilità in termini di acquisto e a che prezzo?"... l'interlocutore si è affrettato a rispondere in maniera supercazzolistica (anche io avrei fatto lo stesso): "Noi mettiamo a disposizione solo dati di cui abbiamo disposizione, creando un archivio che deve essere scevro da qualsiasi valutazione che non quella meramente informativa".


E' un portale diabolico.
E se io fossi calciatore mi incaxxerei non poco.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma si, si prova solo a capire...
> Io credo che l'associazione dei calciatori debba aver spinto per il rispetto della privacy.
> 
> Guarda, ti dico una cosa e coinvolgo anche l'amico @Lineker10 : tempo fa ho assistito in tv , a un programma calcistico che non ricordo, ad una ospitata di Galliani jr.
> ...


ma non è roba fantascientifica, io lo storico infortuni di rebic l'ho controllato tranquillamente online facendo una ricerca su google, non è che abbia chissa quali potenti mezzi software


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Dicembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma non è roba fantascientifica, io lo storico infortuni di rebic l'ho controllato tranquillamente online facendo una ricerca su google, non è che abbia chissa quali potenti mezzi software


E' roba nuovissima quella di cui parlo.
Un software per le società.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Dicembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Concordo, ci ho pensato anche io, perchè l'altro giorno ho risentito il Galliani Jr a Radio Sportiva.
> 
> A specifica domanda: "Quindi voi riuscite a prevedere l'impatto di un giocatore, la tenuta e la fattibilità in termini di acquisto e a che prezzo?"... l'interlocutore si è affrettato a rispondere in maniera supercazzolistica (anche io avrei fatto lo stesso): "Noi mettiamo a disposizione solo dati di cui abbiamo disposizione, creando un archivio che deve essere scevro da qualsiasi valutazione che non quella meramente informativa".


Vabbè, tu gemello non fai testo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' roba nuovissima quella di cui parlo.
> Un software per le società.


si li conosco questi software/siti web, non è roba recente, ormai sono anni che sono sul mercato, ti puoi registrare pure tu e comprare i vari servizi, ovviamente piu informazioni vuoi piu devi pagare


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non so, io non ricordo nulla di diverso da questo. Anzi forse in passato eravamo pure peggio.
> 
> Quanti ne abbiamo visto sparire di giocatori senza sapere niente ai tempi del Piccione? Senza menzionare il caso Pato poi, dove abbiamo oltrepassato abbondantemente il confine del ridicolo quanto a diagnosi sbagliate, informazioni vaghe, tempi di recupero biblici...


pato, cosa hai ritirato fuori, ricordo ancora i viaggi in america da un sedicente pseudo medico, chiropratico, agopuntirista che diagnostico a pato i muscoli scollegati emotivamente dal cervello  galliani si faceva intornare allegramente da tutti, dai procuratori fino ad arrivare agli stregoni


----------



## JoKeR (21 Dicembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> pato, cosa hai ritirato fuori, ricordo ancora i viaggi in america da un sedicente pseudo medico, chiropratico, agopuntirista che diagnostico a pato i muscoli scollegati emotivamente dal cervello  galliani si faceva intornare allegramente da tutti, dai procuratori fino ad arrivare agli stregoni


Scordi Gullitt e il leggendario Ted Troost.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Dicembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Scordi Gullitt e il leggendario Ted Troost.


azz questa mi manca


----------



## JoKeR (21 Dicembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> azz questa mi manca


Non so quanti anni hai, ma il leggendario santone che seguiva Gullit e di cui sembrava fidarsi anche Van Basten è veramente una chicca....
Il Milan ha avuto storicamente sfiga con gli infortuni (Van Basten su tutti, Pato, Gullit, Redondo, Ronaldo), negli anni 80-90 Troost, contro il parere di Tavana e di tutti, metteva le mani sui calciatori... E Gullit ogni tanto l'ha raddrizzato magicamente...
Misteri della fede


----------



## Albijol (21 Dicembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> pato, cosa hai ritirato fuori, ricordo ancora i viaggi in america da un sedicente pseudo medico, chiropratico, agopuntirista che diagnostico a pato i muscoli scollegati emotivamente dal cervello  galliani si faceva intornare allegramente da tutti, dai procuratori fino ad arrivare agli stregoni


Il numero uno fu Messermann, lo stregone chiropratico che fondò Milan Lab. Lui diventò milionario e fece per anni disastri prima di venir cacciato per la storia di Pato...


----------



## JoKeR (21 Dicembre 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Il numero uno fu Messermann, lo stregone chiropratico che fondò Milan Lab. Lui diventò milionario e fece per anni disastri prima di venir cacciato per la storia di Pato...


Troost per me fu più mitologico, perchè "parallelo" al Milan... i calciatori andavano proprio a casa di sto tizio.... Van Basten era disperato per la caviglia, le provò tutte.


----------



## JoKeR (21 Dicembre 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Il numero uno fu Messermann, lo stregone chiropratico che fondò Milan Lab. Lui diventò milionario e fece per anni disastri prima di venir cacciato per la storia di Pato...


Eccezionale, era sempre in maniche corte anche in invenro.
Su di lui funzionava la chiropratica si vede.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Dicembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Non so quanti anni hai, ma il leggendario santone che seguiva Gullit e di cui sembrava fidarsi anche Van Basten è veramente una chicca....
> Il Milan ha avuto storicamente sfiga con gli infortuni (Van Basten su tutti, Pato, Gullit, Redondo, Ronaldo), negli anni 80-90 Troost, contro il parere di Tavana e di tutti, metteva le mani sui calciatori... E Gullit ogni tanto l'ha raddrizzato magicamente...
> Misteri della fede


Anche gli infortuni muscolari del Genio Savicevic non erano male quanto a mistero.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Dicembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Non so quanti anni hai, ma il leggendario santone che seguiva Gullit e di cui sembrava fidarsi anche Van Basten è veramente una chicca....
> Il Milan ha avuto storicamente sfiga con gli infortuni (Van Basten su tutti, Pato, Gullit, Redondo, Ronaldo), negli anni 80-90 Troost, contro il parere di Tavana e di tutti, metteva le mani sui calciatori... E Gullit ogni tanto l'ha raddrizzato magicamente...
> Misteri della fede


Van basten era tutto particolare fuori dal campo per ciò che concerneva visite mediche e consulti.


----------



## JoKeR (21 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Van basten era tutto particolare fuori dal campo per ciò che concerneva visite mediche e consulti.


Lo capisco anche.... lo hanno fatto giocare a 23 anni con una caviglia rotta per un anno prima di accorgersene... lui diceva che stava male, aveva dolore e lo prendevano per il cul....


----------



## pazzomania (21 Dicembre 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Il numero uno fu Messermann, lo stregone chiropratico che fondò Milan Lab. Lui diventò milionario e fece per anni disastri prima di venir cacciato per la storia di Pato...


Oh, io sono contro i santoni in generale, la magia non esiste.

Ma c'era un tizio, con la fila fuori casa, che ti faceva un male cane ma ti rimetteva in piedi.

Ne ho passati vari, ma alcuni ti sistemavano giusto una caviglietta poco lussata ( non è una battuta, uno era un pastore, era abituato con le vacche probabilmente, andavano tutti da lui nella mia zona, non voleva nemmeno soldi)

Ma questo tizio, tornando alla prima parte, ti rimetteva in piedi davvero.

Più volte me, che a calcio mi sfasciavo le caviglie ogni anno, e pure mio padre gli ha rimesso apposto ernie e mal di schiena vari da non riuscire a dormire la notte.

Se vai da dei professionisti di fiseoterapia o da ortopedici, ti ridono in faccia quando lo racconti.

Eppure funzionava, mi ha sempre incuriosito questa cosa.

Quando mi slogavo la caviglia entravo da lui super dolorante, uscivo che ero quasi apposto, muovevo l' arto e dolore quasi sparito.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Dicembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Lo capisco anche.... lo hanno fatto giocare a 23 anni con una caviglia rotta per un anno prima di accorgersene... lui diceva che stava male, aveva dolore e lo prendevano per il cul....


Ma non solo a livello ortopedico : era capace di chiedere di tornare in olanda anche per una carie.


----------



## JoKeR (21 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma non solo a livello ortopedico : era capace di chiedere di tornare in olanda anche per una carie.


Si, da questo punto di vista era un "fifone".


----------

